# Aperture: The Stack — 56 Amps. 4 Subs. AIR Lyndhurst Hall.



## Spitfire Team (Nov 19, 2021)

This time, we wanted to break records.

25.11.21​


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 19, 2021)

I missed this the first time, would be fun to get it this time!


----------



## BatMeckley (Nov 19, 2021)

I actually found myself using this library a lot more then I thought I would


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't remember what this library offers, or sounds like. It is rarely mentioned.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't remember what this library offers, or sounds like. It is rarely mentioned.


https://www.spitfireaudio.com/info/faq/aperture-orchestra/ (Aperture)


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't remember what this library offers, or sounds like. It is rarely mentioned.


APERTURE ORCHESTRA​CAN I BUY APERTURE ORCHESTRA?​
It is not possible to purchase Aperture Orchestra. The product is only available to customers who spend over $349, €349 or £299 including VAT in our store during this year’s Black Weekend — 26th November to midnight on the 1st December 2020 inclusive.

HOW DOES APERTURE ORCHESTRA WORK?​
Aperture Orchestra works on the basis of an imagined aperture in sound. At the bottom of the dynamic range, it features single players playing at the softest level and recorded close. As you increase the dynamics, the size of the ensemble also increases, until you are playing a Symphonic full orchestra sized section.

WHERE IS MY FREE COPY OF APERTURE ORCHESTRA?​
You will receive your library within 24 hours via email.

DO I HAVE TO SPEND £299 / €349 / $349 IN ONE ORDER?​
No! You have the whole six days of The Black Weekend over as many orders as you like to reach the threshold.

WHEN CAN I FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE BLACK WEEKEND?​
Soon... very soon...

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN APERTURE ORCHESTRA AND APERTURE STRINGS​
Aperture Strings was based around the string sections of an orchestra *only*, where as Aperture Orchestra moves through quieter and intimate string layers through to a rapturous full symphonic orchestra featuring Strings Brass and Woods. Some Aperture Orchestra patches have also been treated differently with outboard used to help take the sound to different levels of impact and texture.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 19, 2021)

BatMeckley said:


> I actually found myself using this library a lot more then I thought I would


Me too. For all the tons of SF libs that I've bought the last few years, I wind up reaching for the freebie whenever I want a soft beautifully-recording ensemble.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 19, 2021)

Might actually try to get it this year since I felt I missed out last time.

Crossing my fingers for anything except a percussion library!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Might actually try to get it this year since I felt I missed out last time.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for anything except a percussion library!


Yeah .... maybe most frustrating SFA error _ not getting that Lib /bonus when offered. 😢


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 19, 2021)

I wish you would just offer this up for sale by itself. Even if it's sold during your Black Friday sale. Offering the last ones would great too.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 19, 2021)

Since Aperture was only given to people who bought BBCSO at the BF, but not to those who bought BBCSO in the presale, I still like to do without Aperture. No deal, not even at the BF.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 19, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> I wish you would just offer this up for sale by itself. Even if it's sold during your Black Friday sale. Offering the last ones would great too.


Well…they are, it just costs $349 or whatever. Plus you get some other libraries….valued at $349😝


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Since Aperture was only given to people who bought BBCSO at the BF, but not to those who bought BBCSO in the presale, I still like to do without Aperture. No deal, not even at the BF.


Not one of SFA's better Mktg moves ... _imho_


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> I wish you would just offer this up for sale by itself. Even if it's sold during your Black Friday sale. Offering the last ones would great too.


Agreed. It's nice enough to offer as a product. I suppose they have to keep their word and only make it available if you buy during BF sale, since that's how they hype it.

But still, would be nice to be able to obtain it after the fact...


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 19, 2021)

AndyP said:


> Since Aperture was only given to people who bought BBCSO at the BF, but not to those who bought BBCSO in the presale, I still like to do without Aperture. No deal, not even at the BF.


Yep I got caught with that. Purchased BBCSO in the pre sale a few weeks before November and then didn't get the aperture orchestra. 

Was a shame that they did not extend the offer to all the ones who had just spent around £600 on BBCSO pre sale.


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 19, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Not one of SFA's better Mktg moves ... _imho_


Yeah, they certainly lost their focus with that one…


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2021)

So, same as last time? Great for those who didn't get it and great for me who did and doesn't have to spend $349 if I already have the specials.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 19, 2021)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH !!!!!!!


----------



## moon (Nov 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So, same as last time? Great for those who didn't get it and great for me who did and doesn't have to spend $349 if I already have the specials.


No, sounds like a new one.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 19, 2021)

Yeah, I would have guessed that this year there might be an aperture evo grid. Does not align too well with that video though


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, I'm against it.

Except that it sounds like a brilliant product.

This is seriously a horrible example of marketing over sanity, decency and rationality.

It won't stop me buying Spitfire products or anything. They are generally a very decent company and I don't put bad marketing on the same level as vivisection, funding genocidal regimes, putting ketchup on scrambled eggs, etc.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

Hmmmm ........ not so magnanimous here. Took decades stopping ketchup /catsup on scrambled eggs. Now elevated to gourmet class hot pepper sauce. 🌶️🥵
Would be extra classy for SFA to rectify..... maybe blame extraordinary forsight of Covid-19 and blame like most other global entities ? Could do PA $29. holiday promo !


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Except that it sounds like a brilliant product.
> 
> This is seriously a horrible example of marketing over sanity, decency and rationality.
> 
> It won't stop me buying Spitfire products or anything. They are generally a very decent company and I don't put bad marketing on the same level as vivisection, funding genocidal regimes, putting ketchup on scrambled eggs, etc.


Its not “bad marketing” - it’s marketing 101, used millions of times a day. Offer a special perk only available during a sale. It creates FOMO.

“Buy now and you get XYZ gadget - but only if you buy now!”

I think the ire here is that people really really want the perk and feel pissed off to miss it if they already bought recently. But if you study SF they have offered Aperture only during BF for 3 years in a row now - hardly a surprise. Why not wait until BF if Aperture is that important to you? I do for this reason.

And if you were to look at their books, 5 gets you 10 it’s working brilliantly.

Sorry I just don’t get the hate.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So, same as last time? Great for those who didn't get it and great for me who did and doesn't have to spend $349 if I already have the specials.


*cough*itsanewone*cough*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Its not “bad marketing” - it’s marketing 101, used millions of times a day. Offer a special perk only available during a sale. It creates FOMO.
> 
> “Buy now and you get XYZ gadget - but only if you buy now!”
> 
> ...


Whether or not this move is financially advantageous to Spitfire in the longterm, or short term, is only one of the evaluative criteria I had in mind. Such purely financial matters need to be evidence based as far as possible, but there are always limits to that. My suspicion is that, at best, overall, this marketing strategy won't hurt them.

Past practice is not adequate forewarning. We can't all follow the market that closely and at best it narrows the focus of the complaint to the first few years.

Speaking personally, the number of things that annoy me about Spitfire are mounting up. But I would never consider boycotting them over this. The lustre has worn off, though.

Edited to add, this is a gift; the criteria for who gets that gift can still be held to be defective.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 19, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Whether or not this move is financially advantageous to Spitfire in the longterm, or short term, is only one of the evaluative criteria I had in mind. Such purely financial matters need to be evidence based as far as possible, but there are always limits to that. My suspicion is that, at best, overall, this marketing strategy won't hurt them.
> 
> Past practice is not adequate forewarning. We can't all follow the market that closely and at best it narrows the focus of the complaint to the first few years.
> 
> ...


M'lady, I cannot impugn your response. Respect.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> M'lady, I cannot impugn your response. Respect.


Likewise, good Sir Thundercat!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Its not “bad marketing” - it’s marketing 101, used millions of times a day. Offer a special perk only available during a sale. It creates FOMO.
> 
> “Buy now and you get XYZ gadget - but only if you buy now!”
> 
> ...


Not so broad view. This was very tightly constrained offer, with no way out, to help many valued, loyal users.
Sure, fits generally in MKTG 101, but cannot recall other such SFA efforts.
Somewhat like throwing bone for dog on secure chain.

_Addend_ _ no clue why SFA Mktg chose to constrain themselves so tightly, for no apparent reason. Words used, message broadcast, no way to ease, modify without clear retreat, critque. 
Strong Mktg 101 lesson. Do not do this !


----------



## mrzackzadek (Nov 19, 2021)

The only offering the perk during Black Friday makes sense - makes it special, makes it really coveted.

But to ONLY OFFER IT ONCE? That's ABSURD. Insane. Unforgivable.

I desperately want Aperture Strings. I want it very very badly. I can...apparently...never have it? Ever?

I would hit the spending threshold this Black Friday if that was offered. It's not! It's going to be a new one. But I want the strings.

Insane. Very upsetting. If anybody has Aperture strings and is willing to let me try it please send a DM cause evidently I will never be able to buy this product...


----------



## gordinho (Nov 19, 2021)

Fomo is real for a lot people and they know it 🤣


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> *cough*itsanewone*cough*


Yeah, I found that out. I could've sworn the second one was orchestra. Was stuck all day running errands so couldn't listen. 

I really don't use either. At least not yet. The idea is interesting though.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Its not “bad marketing” - it’s marketing 101, used millions of times a day. Offer a special perk only available during a sale. It creates FOMO.
> 
> “Buy now and you get XYZ gadget - but only if you buy now!”
> 
> ...


My biggest problem with it is I have pretty much everything I want by them that is currently on offer. I am interested in the future AR modular orchestra, but that isn't yet available. I mean, maybe the organ? I'll have to see what the bundles are. Last year, I had everything in the Ton already. It's just like that other company that has been giving gifts with purchase of a minimum amount. I pretty much had all the freebies, so hard to get excited about a sale.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 19, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> My biggest problem with it is I have pretty much everything I want by them that is currently on offer.


Same here. After 5 years of giving Christian and Paul all my money, I’m down to: UIST? Iceni? …?


----------



## Theladur (Nov 20, 2021)

So this year Aperture Percussion?


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Yeah, I found that out. I could've sworn the second one was orchestra. Was stuck all day running errands so couldn't listen.
> 
> I really don't use either. At least not yet. The idea is interesting though.


I remember I liked the first one, the strings, but preferred to put my money elsewhere, thought it will be offered later on as a regular product or maybe BF a year later. then a year later they had the orchestra which didn't really do it for me.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 20, 2021)

Apart from customer disappointment, it seems a bit of an insult to the people that pour so much time and effort into peforming/recording/programming the library to reduce it to a marketing ploy that's only available for a few days.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 20, 2021)

Theladur said:


> So this year Aperture Percussion?


Had the same idea.....


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 20, 2021)

I got Aperture as a bonus last year. Yes, it's nice, but I've never used it.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 20, 2021)

I think it's brilliant to offer a special one-time inscentive during Black Friday. Just look at how much conversation and controversy it's already stirred up. From an attention-getting perspective, it's working, and it's clear they've created a noticeable demand for these exclusive bonus libraries.

But here's the funny thing... I missed Aperture Strings, and managed to get last year's Aperture Orchestra, but had to buy several Spitfire libraries I really didn't want or care about just to reach the required spending threshold. So in looking ahead to this year, I didn't want to be put in that same position again, so I deliberately stopped buying Spitfire libraries throughout most of the year, intentionally saving the ones I wanted for Black Friday.

So while Spitfire's clever promotional scheme will definitely get me to spend money during Black Friday, it also made me a non-customer during the rest of the year. So at least in my case, in the grand scheme of things Spitfire's little marketing ploy has worked to their disadvantage.


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 20, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I think it's brilliant to offer a special one-time inscentive during Black Friday. Just look at how much conversation and controversy it's already stirred up. From an attention-getting perspective, it's working, and it's clear they've created a noticeable demand for these exclusive bonus libraries.
> 
> But here's the funny thing... I missed Aperture Strings, and managed to get last year's Aperture Orchestra, but had to buy several Spitfire libraries I really didn't want or care about just to reach the required spending threshold. So in looking ahead to this year, I didn't want to be put in that same position again, so I deliberately stopped buying Spitfire libraries throughout most of the year, intentionally saving the ones I wanted for Black Friday.
> 
> So while Spitfire's clever promotional scheme will definitely get me to spend money during Black Friday, it also made me a non-customer during the rest of the year. So at least in my case, in the grand scheme of things Spitfire's little marketing ploy has worked to their disadvantage.


Great point! Wonder if they realize this?

They could mitigate this simply offering aperture products for sale. But free during BF.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 20, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I think it's brilliant to offer a special one-time inscentive during Black Friday. Just look at how much conversation and controversy it's already stirred up. From an attention-getting perspective, it's working, and it's clear they've created a noticeable demand for these exclusive bonus libraries.
> 
> But here's the funny thing... I missed Aperture Strings, and managed to get last year's Aperture Orchestra, but had to buy several Spitfire libraries I really didn't want or care about just to reach the required spending threshold. So in looking ahead to this year, I didn't want to be put in that same position again, so I deliberately stopped buying Spitfire libraries throughout most of the year, intentionally saving the ones I wanted for Black Friday.
> 
> So while Spitfire's clever promotional scheme will definitely get me to spend money during Black Friday, it also made me a non-customer during the rest of the year. So at least in my case, in the grand scheme of things Spitfire's little marketing ploy has worked to their disadvantage.


Do you really think Aperture is so great that it's worth the wait?

As I said, I've never used it, even though it's nice.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 20, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> Do you really think Aperture is so great that it's worth the wait?
> 
> As I said, I've never used it, even though it's nice.


What Aperture products are available?

As far as I know there is only one?

I think that it is too little for a purchase product.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> What Aperture products are available?
> 
> As far as I know there is only one?
> 
> I think that it is too little for a purchase product.


Aperture Strings 2019
Aperture Orchestra 2020
Aperture TBA 2021


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 20, 2021)

Bereckis said:


> Do you really think Aperture is so great that it's worth the wait?
> 
> As I said, I've never used it, even though it's nice.


I've actually never used it either, but if I'm already buying things I want anyway, especially at sale prices, then it's effectively a freebie. So why not.

The market is glutted with so many good libraries and constant crazy sales these days, that's it's not at all difficult to simply hold off buying a few Spitfire libraries. No library is an absolute must-have, and I already have far more than I'll ever be able to use in my lifetime.

As an asterisk to my Spitfire scenario, I must add that I did buy BBC Core and AROOF during the year. The latter because of an unbelivable pricing glitch, and the former because of some insane pricing inscentive. But aside from those two, I've held everything back for BF and the Aperture promo.


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Aperture Strings 2019
> Aperture Orchestra 2020
> Aperture TBA 2021


That's stupid!

I actually only have Aperture Orchestra 2020. 

The Aperture Strings actually sound good in the 2019 video.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> As an asterisk to my Spitfire scenario, I must add that I did buy BBC Core and AROOF during the year. The latter because of an unbelivable pricing glitch, and the former because of some insane pricing inscentive. But aside from those two, I've held everything back for BF and the Aperture promo.


Getting 40% off AROOF expansion was a no brainier for me….£29 each for the expansions and £17 for The originals I wanted was amazing value.

So I had to get them last month….while the Promo was running

Then there was the 50% of HZS for that flash 24 hours…


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Apart from customer disappointment, it seems a bit of an insult to the people that pour so much time and effort into peforming/recording/programming the library to reduce it to a marketing ploy that's only available for a few days.


I believe it is all programming from their other libraries.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I believe it is all programming from their other libraries.


Ah, OK. Then I'm just whining because I want Aperture Strings


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 20, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Apart from customer disappointment, it seems a bit of an insult to the people that pour so much time and effort into peforming/recording/programming the library to reduce it to a marketing ploy that's only available for a few days.


Apparently it's Christian himself who did the library.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 20, 2021)

Why not have a BF sale that allows you to choose which Aperture library you want? I’d imagine that SA would actually make more money this way as well: for every $350 you spend, you get 1 free Aperture library of your choice. This would allow customers who missed the offer to have access to these special libs every BF. It’s a win, win. 

Btw, i have Aperture strings and it’s an awesome little library. The concept behind it is pretty unique. I don’t use it very often, but it’s definitely cool to have, and I actually kinda feel bad for the people who missed out on the deal, because they won’t be able to obtain these libraries once the offer is over. 

C’mon @Spitfire Team, how about reconsidering some things?


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Getting 40% off AROOF expansion was a no brainier for me….£29 each for the expansions and £17 for The originals I wanted was amazing value.
> 
> So I had to get them last month….while the Promo was running
> 
> Then there was the 50% of HZS for that flash 24 hours…


Has Spitfire ever done any deals higher than 40% for AROOF for BF or any other promo sale?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> Has Spitfire ever done any deals higher than 40% for AROOF for BF or any other promo sale?


AROOF has never been 40% off….Mine was with an EDU discount.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 20, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Why not have a BF sale that allows you to choose which Aperture library you want? I’d imagine that SA would actually make more money this way as well: for every $350 you spend, you get 1 free Aperture library of your choice. This would allow customers who missed the offer to have access to these special libs every BF. It’s a win, win.
> 
> Btw, i have Aperture strings and it’s an awesome little library. The concept behind it is pretty unique. I don’t use it very often, but it’s definitely cool to have, and I actually kinda feel bad for the people who missed out on the deal, because they won’t be able to obtain these libraries once the offer is over.
> 
> C’mon @Spitfire Team, how about reconsidering some things?


Yeah having the choice would make me 100% likely to pick it up each Black Friday.

If it’s Aperture Percussion this year there’s no way I’ll be picking it up, but if given the option to get the Strings I’d pick it up no doubt even if this year’s discounts aren’t as steep as their Christmas sale (30% vs 40%) so in the end they’d be getting more of my money. 

Guess we’ll just have to wait and see what this year brings! My dream would be a unique piano or solo strings library but those kinda go against the Aperture concept of increasing section sizes


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Yeah having the choice would make me 100% likely to pick it up each Black Friday.
> 
> If it’s Aperture Percussion this year there’s no way I’ll be picking it up, but if given the option to get the Strings I’d pick it up no doubt even if this year’s discounts aren’t as steep as their Christmas sale (30% vs 40%) so in the end they’d be getting more of my money.
> 
> Guess we’ll just have to wait and see what this year brings! My dream would be a unique piano or solo strings library but those kinda go against the Aperture concept of increasing section sizes


Pianos. Thousands of 'em. If you play hard enough you can hear every piano ever sampled on Pianobook.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Pianos. Thousands of 'em. If you play hard enough you can hear every piano ever sampled on Pianobook.


The low end of all those felts are guaranteed to blow out your speaker or your money back!


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 20, 2021)

If Christian will record the next Pianos Aperture? with every velocity layer you will get more birds, up to Velocity 127 where it will be all birds...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2021)

Hendrixon said:


> If Christian will record the next Pianos Aperture? with every velocity layer you will get more birds, up to Velocity 127 where it will be all birds...


Or maybe he's sampled every. Pause. Between words. When you reach 127, it is the truest silence you'll ever hear.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Or maybe he's sampled every. Pause. Between words. When you reach 127, it is the truest silence you'll ever hear.


In the last half a year plus, nor he or Paul posted anything on VI-C... 
I think they already reached 127 in the Silent Aperture


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 20, 2021)

They released a teaser on Social media. Not sure if I'm on board. 🍫🌟🐟


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 20, 2021)

Says ‘Anal’ 😳


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 20, 2021)

Talking of Marketing.....

In the UK one of the largest supermarket chains is Tesco. For sometime now they have had a promotion called club card prices. Essentially, if you sign up for their loyalty card, which effectively lets them track your shopping, you get some fairly decent discounts on a range of products.

I discovered this when I realised I was being charged an extra £ 10 on a small amount of shopping, unless I signed up.

So - Dilemma - do I sign up and carry yet another damn silly plastic card with me, or pay extra.

I made my decision, put the products back and haven't been inside or purchased anything from Tesco since. Bloody idiots....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Talking of Marketing.....
> 
> In the UK one of the largest supermarket chains is Tesco. For sometime now they have had a promotion called club card prices. Essentially, if you sign up for their loyalty card, which effectively lets them track your shopping, you get some fairly decent discounts on a range of products.
> 
> ...


I already had a club card, but I still really dislike this move. Imagine if every major chain started doing this. It would make food shopping worse than working out the best iZotope deal.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Pianos. Thousands of 'em. If you play hard enough you can hear every piano ever sampled on Pianobook.


Wait - didn't that other developer that has constant sales make an 8 piano library?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Wait - didn't that other developer that has constant sales make an 8 piano library?


Ten analog synths, maybe?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Ten analog synths, maybe?


This I could see Christian doing. With his fancy Eurorack.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> This I could see Christian doing. With his fancy Eurorack.


A bit like this, maybe: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/lyra-sextet-swarm/

And this is his video about making it:


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> A bit like this, maybe: https://www.pianobook.co.uk/packs/lyra-sextet-swarm/
> 
> And this is his video about making it:



That would do it.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 20, 2021)

So they recorded the COLOSSUS in the hall at AIR?


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 20, 2021)

The ad for Aperture strings really makes it seems like the lib is simply going to be free, but only available this one week. That'd be pretty damn cool.

(though no doubt someone would complain about even that )


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 20, 2021)

Not sure the point

Cant one just wack this up w libraries you already have and CC7?


----------



## AMBi (Nov 20, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Might actually try to get it this year since I felt I missed out last time.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for anything except a percussion library!


The ad shows it'll be in the Spitfire Player so I guess it's a pass for me either way now lol
Gonna hold out for the Christmas sale for the extra 10%


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> Not sure the point
> 
> Cant one just wack this up w libraries you already have and CC7?


You would need to move from fewer to more instruments. I don't have Aperture, so I don't know how complex it is. Ideally, it would go from solo through chamber to symphonic and up to Hans Zimmer, adding instrument groups as well. If you had all of the libraries and used multiple tracks in your DAW you could recreate it. I don't know how you would set things up to make it work live by adjusting volume. Perhaps something like Unison or Bitwig can do that. Or I'm just showing my ignorance.

Of course, if you have libraries that aren't locked, you could set it all up in Kontakt or an equivalent.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 21, 2021)

givemenoughrope said:


> Not sure the point
> 
> Cant one just wack this up w libraries you already have and CC7?


No.


----------



## wlinart (Nov 21, 2021)

There's this: https://www.native-instruments.com/...sfade-between-two-independent-patches.257291/


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 21, 2021)

Just seen a banner here saying it’s free during Black Friday


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 21, 2021)

Here it is


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 21, 2021)

However this is probably more marketing jargon, it’s only free when you spend over 500€


----------



## reutunes (Nov 21, 2021)

Bring on the complainers.

Then bring on the complainers about the complainers.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

reutunes said:


> Bring on the complainers.
> 
> Then bring on the complainers about the complainers.


I would like to complain about my earlier posts, especially if this is a straight up free gift, not free gift with purchase.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm very, very excited to complain about anything that is or isn't offered to me


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 21, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I would like to complain about my earlier posts, especially if this is a straight up free gift, not free gift with purchase.


Reported! <3


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 21, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> However this is probably more marketing jargon, it’s only free when you spend over 500€


That would be in EXTREMELY poor taste if it was free ‘with purchase’ …my guess is its free as advertised ….we’ll to complain about the legato then lol 😝


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 21, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> That would be in EXTREMELY poor taste if it was free ‘with purchase’ …my guess is its free as advertised ….we’ll to complain about the legato then lol 😝


It won't be completely free...watch this video where Paul says: "It's completely free when you spend more than 299 pounds of 349 euros or dollars" at 21:24


Anyhow, I did so, received Aperture Orchestra and really like it. It's niche but I use it from time to time


----------



## PhilA (Nov 21, 2021)

The latest Instagram video spends a lot of time panning down the Organ!!! Could well fit given the sound of the trailer.


----------



## mostexcellent (Nov 21, 2021)

mrzackzadek said:


> The only offering the perk during Black Friday makes sense - makes it special, makes it really coveted.
> 
> But to ONLY OFFER IT ONCE? That's ABSURD. Insane. Unforgivable.
> 
> ...


Just FYI Arkhis can accomplish the same thing as Aperture Strings


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 21, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> It won't be completely free...watch this video where Paul says: "It's completely free when you spend more than 299 pounds of 349 euros or dollars" at 21:24
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I did so, received Aperture Orchestra and really like it. It's niche but I use it from time to time



oh gottcha, i didn’t watch the video
, but i recall it’s always been ‘free with purchase’


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> Just FYI Arkhis can accomplish the same thing as both Apertures.


How so? They’re different libraries made by two different developers.

Does Arkhis even have something like the spicattos in Aperture strings? I don’t recall it having spicattos.


----------



## mostexcellent (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> How so? They’re different libraries made by two different developers.
> 
> Does Arkhis even have something like the spicattos in Aperture strings? I don’t recall it having spicattos.


I mean the cross fading between different ensemble sizes.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> I mean the cross fading between different ensemble sizes.


I’ll have to revisit Arkhis as I don’t remember it having solo, chamber, and symphonic sections that you could seamlessly crossfade.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 21, 2021)

Wonder if this related?



A lot of amps, could be a guitar ensemble


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 21, 2021)

Aperture Fora: Carelessly curated devolving complaints, the modwheel increases the amount of forum members complaining so you can really hear our hissing build up - no tape required


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> Just FYI Arkhis can accomplish the same thing as Aperture Strings


Well, with the mod wheel you can introduce new instruments - three layers in total. I got the impression that Aperture has more levels of instrumentation, as well as linking it to key velocity, which means you can vary the number of instruments on different notes played at the same time.

Is that right? Or is Arkhis more amazing than I thought?


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, with the mod wheel you can introduce new instruments - three layers in total. I got the impression that Aperture has more levels of instrumentation, as well as linking it to key velocity, which means you can vary the number of instruments on different notes played at the same time.
> 
> Is that right? Or is Arkhis more amazing than I thought?


Latest thought on Aperture ............ maybe gotta have it ?


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Why not just sell the damn things as Originals...$29 a pop... make more money as people are going to get what they want to get with/without the gimmick. Backward marketing.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 21, 2021)

It's back, and it's bigger than ever
Stay tuned to our channels tomorrow for the big reveal - 5pm GMT / 9am PT​


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> It's back, and it's bigger than ever​



The John Holmes of Organs?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 21, 2021)

Well one of the articulations is called failing scaffold 





Looks like that's in a section under synths/swarm.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 21, 2021)

Here's some more:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 21, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> No.


thanks for clearing that up

not saying this isn't an interesting idea...but these are samples and you can crossfade between a solo cello and a section. that's something you can do.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 21, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Here's some more:


Looks like it’s a SF player library not Kontakt.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2021)

I finally took a minute to watch the teaser video. My guess is Aperture Choir.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I finally took a minute to watch the teaser video. My guess is Aperture Choir.


I'm saving myself for the big reveal. 

Choirs would not be a disappointment; although I don't expect to spend enough to get it anyway.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Why not just sell the damn things as Originals...$29 a pop... make more money as people are going to get what they want to get with/without the gimmick. Backward marketing.


My guess is because the recordings used in the Apertures are mostly drawn from existing libraries, and so legally working out the rights payments would be very hard if they sold them outright rather than giving them away as a one-off promotion. I have no inside information about this or anything, so it's complete speculation, but that's what makes sense to me.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> My guess is because the recordings used in the Apertures are mostly drawn from existing libraries,



Interesting.

I know that Paul previously said that some of the recordings were new, but I dont know how much.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> My guess is because the recordings used in the Apertures are mostly drawn from existing libraries, and so legally working out the rights payments would be very hard if they sold them outright rather than giving them away as a one-off promotion. I have no inside information about this or anything, so it's complete speculation, but that's what makes sense to me.


This is true. Spitfire is one of the few that pays performance rights to the players, from what I understand.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I know that Paul previously said that some of the recordings were new, but I dont know how much.


For the Strings Aperture, I think the pinhole ensemble was a new recording, but the others were drawn from SCS and SSS, as I recall.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2021)

Also Strings Aperture remains one of my secret weapons. I wasn't so convinced I would have been able to put last year's to good use, which is one reason I didn't buy. (The other being that I'm running out of SF libraries.) If it's choirs this year, I may have to find a way to make a $350 spend. 

I see the deal this year is 40% off individual libraries, including AROOF. And the Ton looks especially good in terms of pricing, since they are advertising up to 80% off.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 21, 2021)

I actually think this is going to be Strings ran through amps, i think i remember Christian doing this with a cello. Thats my guess anyway especially with all these guitar amps in the video.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 21, 2021)

No strings attached? Surely you jest. Christian is the puppet master!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> Just FYI Arkhis can accomplish the same thing as Aperture Strings



Gotta disagree here or see that in action. The two work with a similar, yet different concept. Then there is the origin of the sampled material that makes the two libraries very different from each other.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 21, 2021)

Geoff Moore said:


> Aperture Fora: Carelessly curated devolving complaints, the modwheel increases the amount of forum members complaining so you can really hear our hissing build up - no tape required


dude, you gotta pitch that!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Also Strings Aperture remains one of my secret weapons. I wasn't so convinced I would have been able to put last year's to good use, which is one reason I didn't buy. (The other being that I'm running out of SF libraries.) If it's choirs this year, I may have to find a way to make a $350 spend.
> 
> I see the deal this year is 40% off individual libraries, including AROOF. And the Ton looks especially good in terms of pricing, since they are advertising up to 80% off.


Where are you seeing the 40% off info? I must be blind.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Where are you seeing the 40% off info? I must be blind.


Somebody posted their email. Early access starts Monday.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Somebody posted their email. Early access starts Monday.


Ah! Thanks!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Where are you seeing the 40% off info? I must be blind.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 21, 2021)

@Markrs posted the images on Reid's deals thread. I also got the email.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Where are you seeing the 40% off info? I must be blind.


email


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> email


Thanks!


----------



## chrisav (Nov 21, 2021)

Anyone remember the early access requirements? Having spent over a certain threshold in the last however many months? (I didn't get the email 😂)


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 21, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Anyone remember the early access requirements? Having spent over a certain threshold in the last however many months? (I didn't get the email 😂)


I didn't get it yet either. And I bought HZS during Christian's 100k I'm going crazy sale.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2021)

SFA Mktg lost it long ago. Not amused or impressed.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2021)

Hmm mods seem to have deleted those previous posts


----------



## KEM (Nov 21, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Hmm mods seem to have deleted those previous posts



Wonder why…


----------



## AMBi (Nov 21, 2021)

KEM said:


> Wonder why…


They must not be Kanye West fans I take it


----------



## KEM (Nov 21, 2021)

AMBi said:


> They must not be Kanye West fans I take it



That sure is what it looks like to me…

Haters


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 21, 2021)

AMBi said:


> They must not be Kanye West fans I take it


I wouldn't dare hold a position on this.


----------



## mrzackzadek (Nov 21, 2021)

I just. Want. Aperture. Strings.

THIS IS JUST SO MADDENING.


----------



## KEM (Nov 21, 2021)

mrzackzadek said:


> I just. Want. Aperture. Strings.
> 
> THIS IS JUST SO MADDENING.



I’m sure it’s a cool library but don’t support these terrible anti-consumer business practices


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 21, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm saving myself for the big reveal.


I knew it was you!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 22, 2021)

Well that was anticlimactic. The timer zeroed out but where's the sale?


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 22, 2021)

It's still there?


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 22, 2021)

Not in my time zone. I watched it count down to zero @1:00 AM Pacific Time and then nothing--it's gone! Just this now...


----------



## ThatAdamGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

*DEAR SPITFIRE:*
I'm not even angry...
I'm being so sincere right now.
Even though you broke my heart,
And killed me.

Oh. Ahem, sorry, wrong Aperture.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 22, 2021)

Does this pricing scheme make sense? I don't think so...



​


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 22, 2021)

Lol, we all have different timers... Mine's got just under 7 hours. (I suspect this is the correct time, I'm in the UK as are Spitfire, and they love doing things at 5pm when we have our scones)


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 22, 2021)

I managed to get Aperture Orchestra last year... It was my first year in orchestral programming, so covering the basis on BF made me hit the 350€ easily. And I never used it in a composition ^^
So this year, I‘m really chilled for BF. Maybe getting the Ton, or maybe! a massive “deal in a collection“ with OACE or BHCT.
But I really don’t care about Aperture


----------



## Angora (Nov 22, 2021)

I found the Aperture Orchestra's Col Legno from last year absolutely amazing, it has become my go-to choice for this articulation !


----------



## ag75 (Nov 22, 2021)

mrzackzadek said:


> I just. Want. Aperture. Strings.
> 
> THIS IS JUST SO MADDENING.


Was that the first free library they gave away?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Well that was anticlimactic. The timer zeroed out but where's the sale?


Just to confirm, I read that the time of release is 5pm GMT. However, I can't find that now. But if you trust my memory, and if I'm not lying to you or delusional (you pick as charity dictates), then it will be 5pm UK time.

They clearly are no better at handling countdown software than they are at free gifts with purchase. If you've already spent a lot of money with us, we don't care. If you own everything we have already, get lost - we really don't need you right now. Until our next release.

Hey, they gave me a free orchestra and Labs; I still have to love them a little bit. Plus Christian Henson risked pneumonia in an act of publicity; he has some odd ideas!


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just to confirm, I read that the time of release is 5pm GMT. However, I can't find that now. But if you trust my memory, and if I'm not lying to you or delusional (you pick as charity dictates), then it will be 5pm UK time.
> 
> They clearly are no better at handling countdown software than they are at free gifts with purchase. If you've already spent a lot of money with us, we don't care. If you own everything we have already, get lost - we really don't need you right now. Until our next release.
> 
> Hey, they gave me a free orchestra and Labs; I still have to love them a little bit. Plus Christian Henson risked pneumonia in an act of publicity; he has some odd ideas!


yeah, you'd think if someone bought X amount over the years they'd get it for free, or average it over the last year...again this seems to be such a flashpoint for people this year; Aperture must be really goo d for people to be so mad not to get it.

All companies do shit like this. All of them. And quite honestly, they do it because it works. FOMO is the at the heart of marketing. And the human experience.


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 22, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> FOMO is the at the heart of marketing. And the human experience.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> They clearly are no better at handling countdown software than they are at...


... developing a multi thread sample player? I agree!


* To the subject, I have no issue with this "free gift" thing, it is what it is, you won't get the gig to score the next Batman based on having or not this free lib. this thread is pretty amusing really


----------



## mussnig (Nov 22, 2021)

Aperture The Stack?


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 22, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't remember what this library offers, or sounds like. It is rarely mentioned.


It’s an interesting concept though 🤔 wink, wink, nudge, nudge....


----------



## chrisav (Nov 22, 2021)

mussnig said:


> Aperture The Stack?


Stack Friday is upon us


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 22, 2021)

Isn't it time? What happened? :/


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

Two more hours to 9:00 am Pacific Time.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 22, 2021)

Does anyone know if this will be a free update for current Aperture owners or is this completely different and seperate from the Aperture promoted last year?


----------



## Thundercat (Nov 22, 2021)

mr.vad0614 said:


> Does anyone know if this will be a free update for current Aperture owners or is this completely different and seperate from the Aperture promoted last year?


If sf follows previous patterns, it will be a new lib “for free” (with purchase of $xxx).


----------



## fiction (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm ready.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 22, 2021)

fiction said:


> I'm ready.


Well clearly, they aren’t 😝


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

The stack is neat, I guess, but not so much that I feel I need to buy additional libraries to get it.


----------



## tritonely (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Angora (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> Well clearly, they aren’t 😝


Timer on says about 1 hour to go for the announcement on their homepage.


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)

Spitfire Audio — Aperture The Stack






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Timer on says about 1 hour to go on their homepage.


Yeah its been weird all day. Currently no timer on my view


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 22, 2021)

Annnd now its up


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## tritonely (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## AMBi (Nov 22, 2021)

Never been a fan of distorted sounds so definitely won’t be for me, though I’ll qualify to get it with my purchases.
Might be fun to mess with for a bit though!

Wish it was a Kontakt library so I could send someone the serial who’s more into that.


----------



## Bemused (Nov 22, 2021)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/aperture-the-stack/


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 22, 2021)

Here's the truly unexpected news:

There is a free demo for Aperture this year.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Here's the truly unexpected news:
> 
> There is a free demo for Aperture this year.


Also truly unexpected:









Spitfire Audio — Aperture The Stack






www.spitfireaudio.com





WILL APERTURE THE STACK BE AVAILABLE TO BUY AFTER THE BLACK WEEKEND?

*Yes it will. Aperture The Stack will be available to buy from Dec 1 for £199 / $249 / €249.*


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m confused I thought there BF sales would be up by now, am I wrong?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> I’m confused I thought there BF sales would be up by now, am I wrong?


It's suppose to be.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

This is not something I am interested in at all. I’m actually a little disappointed in what it is.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> I’m confused I thought there BF sales would be up by now, am I wrong?


they are - maybe just for early access people? I did not get this ea-email but I see 20-30% OFF.

the aperture-demo is just one patch?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> It's suppose to be.


Okay then I am not going crazy then.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

The preview Black Friday sale is now live. You need to be logged in


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Here's the truly unexpected news:
> 
> There is a free demo for Aperture this year.


Hopefully this signals more free demos in the future, at least with SF player libraries.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The preview Black Friday sale is now live. You need to be logged in


I cant see my end. Have you got a link at all ?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The preview Black Friday sale is now live. You need to be logged in


Chamber Evo is £186…..that’s meh!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The preview Black Friday sale is now live. You need to be logged in


The sale collections aren't there yet though, only the individual products on sale.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> they are - maybe just for early access people? I did not get this ea-email but I see 20-30% OFF.
> 
> the aperture-demo is just one patch?


I really don’t understand this early access bull, maybe they think they are going to create such a demand in the next few days by excluding the normal customers and given there other normal customers a VIP ticket.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The sale collections aren't there yet though, only the individual products on sale.


That's pretty rubbish, it said in email 80% of collections, which I assume will be the ton. Maybe it will come up soon.


----------



## branshen (Nov 22, 2021)

As a guitarist, this is a really cool idea. Sounds massive. Shame that there is no way to play through the stack with an external instrument.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The sale collections aren't there yet though, only the individual products on sale.


Yep just the individual items no collections at this point


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Yep just the individual items no collections at this point


Should come up today, email showed 80% off collections so that was a part of the early access.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm only seeing a handful of libraries at 40%, most are 25%, and the 80% bundles are non-existent...


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 22, 2021)

You VIPs are being punished for taking advantage of that early pricing glitch thing last year.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 22, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The sale collections aren't there yet though, only the individual products on sale.



And just to temper everyone's expectations: the BF sale is generally all about the Ton and Black Weekend bundles. Existing collections and individual products are better to get during the Christmas sale.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> This is not something I am interested in at all. I’m actually a little disappointed in what it is.


You should be celebrating you don't have any extra incentive to buy $349 worth of libraries!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm not interested in any of their current libraries, I already have what I need from them at this time. 

What I'm really looking forward to is their upcoming AR-1 Modular Orchestral Libraries. Will be better of saving for these when they are released.


----------



## mgaewsj (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The preview Black Friday sale is now live. You need to be logged in


I am logged in; I select a product, but no discount at the cart 🤔
What's the code for discount?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> And just to temper everyone's expectations: the BF sale is generally all about the Ton and Black Weekend bundles. Existing collections and individual products are better to get during the Christmas sale.


Yup. That's what I did last year. Picked up The Ton and The Black Weekend bundles. Already had everything in the Black Weekend except EWC (which I snagged for $274 due to the pricing bug at the beginning of the sale) and already had one of the products in The Ton, so I also had to add Originals Intimate Strings to slip over the $349 threshold.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2021)

mgaewsj said:


> I am logged in; I select a product, but no discount at the cart 🤔


you will see the discount already on the product-page when you are a "early acces"-participent.


----------



## fiction (Nov 22, 2021)

The stack, despite being a great creative effort and very interesting, is not what I expected. We already have access to many of these sounds through some form of analog/digital synthesis and guitar amps.

I really enjoy the aperture strings and was looking forward to something also orchestral that everybody can use differently instead of more sounds that will be easily recognizable.

Looking forward to the ton and the collections!


----------



## mgaewsj (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> you will see the discount already on the product-page when you are a "early acces"-attendent.


ok, so I am not among the chosen ones   
as a recent purchaser of BBCSO Pro that's a nice touch btw...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

The stack….

Completely Underwhelmed…


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> And just to temper everyone's expectations: the BF sale is generally all about the Ton and Black Weekend bundles. Existing collections and individual products are better to get during the Christmas sale.


Well, it's weird, because the email says 40% off on individual libraries, but the actual discount on most of them is showing 25%. AROOF and BBCSO are 40%.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

So I'm hoping for either Symphonic Organ or CDT as the "high-priced" product in this year's The Ton. Typically there is one product in the $199-249 range, and two cheaper ones. I'd take BDT too, since I missed 2019's The Ton with it included, but I doubt they'll put in in again so soon.


----------



## Seymour Caiman (Nov 22, 2021)

Is anyone able to list the deals for us plebs?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Well, it's weird, because the email says 40% off on individual libraries, but the actual discount on most of them is showing 25%. AROOF and BBCSO are 40%.


Hmm, strange. Sometimes they do sales where a few products are 40% off and everything else is 25-30% off, but the ads for those always say "save *up to* 40% on individual products". This one definitely says "save 40% on individual products".


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m very intrigued by the concept of this library, sounds like it could be really cool, and I’m also happy to see that Spitfire is allowing it to be purchased after the Black Friday sale ends, a good business practice from Spitfire for once!!


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Seymour Caiman said:


> Is anyone able to list the deals for us plebs?


Everything 25% off apart from albion one, abbey road, and bbcso. Maybe another couple, not sure. I fell asleep looking.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 22, 2021)

If the timer which was shown to me yesterday was correct then the BF should be up in 17min from the moment I posted this post. Only care about The Ton. So I hope it's up in 17min.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 22, 2021)

Introducing Aperture: The Stack — A truly MONSTROUS ensemble of electronic equipment captured through the largest amount of amps ever recorded. This record-breaking wall of sound comprises 56 guitar amps, 4 subs on 4 levels of rigging, with sources from an unbelievable selection of vintage synths, drum machines, eurorack and guitars, all captured in the rarified space of AIR Lyndhurst Hall. Available for FREE when you spend £299/ €349 / $349 during the Black Weekend. 

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/​


----------



## mallux (Nov 22, 2021)

Is it showing 40% off "Abbey Road One: The Collection" as well, or just AROOF?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

Very few of them are at 40% at the moment, so it seems a very limited preview right now


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

mallux said:


> Is it showing 40% off "Abbey Road One: The Collection" as well, or just AROOF?


Just AROOF


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

davidson said:


> Everything 25% off apart from albion one, abbey road, and bbcso. Maybe another couple, not sure. I fell asleep looking.


That's not what the email said the pricing was going to be though. The email said "40% off on individual products," not "up to 40% off on individual products."


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> And just to temper everyone's expectations: the BF sale is generally all about the Ton and Black Weekend bundles. Existing collections and individual products are better to get during the Christmas sale.


I must be missing something here... I've purchased several SA products during the previous Christmas sales and IIRC, the individual products were never below the "standard" 40% off. Not sure about the Collections; never purchased any except for "The Ton".

Speaking of which, I have early access and I don't see "The Ton" or other special BF Collections yet.
I'm always intrigued by "The Ton" (depending on the included products, of course); would be a bit disappointed if they've decided to retire it.

The only larger SA library I was hoping to get is BBCSO Core. It seems that I've missed the "perfect opportunity" of getting it at 50% recently, so it will probably wait for some better times ahead.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That's not what the email said the pricing was going to be though. The email said "40% off on individual products," not "up to 40% off on individual products."


Oh I agree, it's confusing as hell.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> Introducing Aperture: The Stack — A truly MONSTROUS ensemble of electronic equipment captured through the largest amount of amps ever recorded. This record-breaking wall of sound comprises 56 guitar amps, 4 subs on 4 levels of rigging, with sources from an unbelievable selection of vintage synths, drum machines, eurorack and guitars, all captured in the rarified space of AIR Lyndhurst Hall. Available for FREE when you spend £299/ €349 / $349 during the Black Weekend.
> 
> Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/​



Can you shed some light on the confusion here regarding discount amounts, bundles etc? Are there more deals coming on friday?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I must be missing something here... I've purchased several SA products during the previous Christmas sales and IIRC, the individual products were never below the "standard" 40% off. Not sure about the Collections; never purchased any except for "The Ton".
> 
> Speaking of which, I have early access and I don't see "The Ton" or other special BF Collections yet.
> I'm always intrigued by "The Ton" (depending on the included products, of course); would be a bit disappointed if they've decided to retire it.
> ...


Evidently only BBCSO and AROOF are on sale this time for 40%. I don't yet see any of the special bundles. (My recollection is that they usually offer several, with the Ton offering the deepest discount.)


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 22, 2021)

I woke up for THIS!?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I woke up for THIS!?


You might be able to make a good alarm sound with the library.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

The Black Weekend deal. Just over 40% of so nothing really exciting

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/


----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

The Ton

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/


----------



## GMT (Nov 22, 2021)

I just hope Aperture Stacks is curated.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Ton
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/


----------



## fiction (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Ton
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/


Not very excited...


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 22, 2021)

It's kind of humorous in that I like Aperture but I feel I can get what it has out of Soundpaint right now. I'll have to give it a few listens more.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

The TON is meh!


The Stack is Meh!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Black Weekend deal. Just over 40% of so nothing really exciting
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/


My price is only 419€ because I own BHCT already - not a bad deal.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

First time both a $299 and a $249 product is included in "The Ton" IIRC. Usually it's one $199-$249 product and two cheaper ones. That's a crazy deal, even if North 7 doesn't really interest me that much. OAE for $91 (already have BBCSO Discover) is a no-brainer.


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 22, 2021)

It's interesting that Christian's trailer track for The Stack is sonically very similar to his (amazing) demo for Phobos.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

I'd have gone for the abbey road and the expansions for 40%, but MEH.


----------



## davidson (Nov 22, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> It's interesting that Christian's trailer track for The Stack is sonically very similar to his (amazing) demo for Phobos.


He does make good moody left-field tracks.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 22, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


>


Not the products I hoped for but 92€ for those three libraries is still a good deal for those who are interested. Just Discover feels a bit missplaced in this package.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Nov 22, 2021)

why would they put a free product(well, you can get it free pretty easy) in the TON? oh well, spend my monies elsewhere this year.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> My price is only 419€ because I own BHCT already - still not a bad deal.


Neo was 50% off that’s £199…. Alternative is £ 186 right now making 

£386


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Gary Williamson said:


> why would they put a free product(well, you can get it free pretty easy) in the TON? oh well, spend my monies elsewhere this year.


It’s 90 for the Ton for me so they are not taking 49 off the price….for owning discover.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Black Weekend deal. Just over 40% of so nothing really exciting
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/


It's showing about 44% off for me.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 22, 2021)

If you always wanted to get the Arnald Olafsson Evolutions then that's quite a good price. But I don't really care about the other products. Feels kinda meh tbh. Throwing the BBC Discover into the mix feels like a marketing tease. Not really impressed. Will probably buy this for the Evolutions alone although I still wish the other two products where a little bit more exciting...


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2021)

I think not including "up to" in the blurb on individual products must be a mistake because, in reality, they were never going have 40% off ALL individual products considering that they're currently running a sale thru November of 30% off HZ products. It would be pretty shitty to convince people to buy products for 30% off and then suddenly at the end of the month offer the same products for 40% off concurrently...I know I'd be pissed.

Similarly, unless there's some kind of big mistake I don't think we're going to see the prices as they currently are (25% off etc) suddenly jump to 40% on Thursday because that would also be pretty shitty...


----------



## fiction (Nov 22, 2021)

Looking forward for the Christmas Hampers!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

This might be the Black Weekend I don't actually buy a SF library


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

davidson said:


> I'd have gone for the abbey road and the expansions for 40%, but MEH.


You say this like MEH is a bad thing this time of year! I celebrate Black Friday deals that make me say "meh"!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 22, 2021)

The Ton works great for me! I already own too many electric pianos to buy North 7 even at half price. The same goes for felted pianos... They seem to be good libraries though, so at only 91.80 Euro for the both of them count me in!

The Black Weekend Collection doesn't work for me. The only one I don't have is Neo, but I only really like the strings in it.

The Stack is too much of a niche item and it's not even my niche...

Edit: It's not the OA Toolkit as I was thinking. It's the OA Evolutions, that's even better! And 83% off actually.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> You say this like MEH is a bad thing this time of year! I celebrate Black Friday deals that make me say "meh"!


I won't lie, I'm a bit tempted by BHCT through the Black Weekend deal. But I turned down getting it at 50% off, so it makes no sense to buy it now a month or so later at a worse price.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> This might be the Black Weekend I don't actually buy a SF library



Same here. Was ready to go for some Albions…

Nice to save some money on Black Friday 🤓


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> It's interesting that Christian's trailer track for The Stack is sonically very similar to his (amazing) demo for Phobos.


Yeah, the Phobos demo track is awesome, it's what pushed me over the edge to buy it. But I never was able to get the hang of Phobos at all really.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

They changed the wording in the new email.


----------



## magnusandersen (Nov 22, 2021)

hmmm


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> My price is only 419€ because I own BHCT already - not a bad deal.


My price is $0, cause I already own all three libraries 😝


----------



## cedricm (Nov 22, 2021)

it's quite telling an "Olafur Arnalds Evolution" YouTube search results in a list of mostly Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolution videos. I think I'll pass.


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

Quite dissapointed, had my eye on hammers for BF and going off there intial email 40% of individual products i was in but, i belive its now 25% off. I was looking for a dry Cinematic style percusion becuse i have the wet kind. Maybe i will look at Heavyocity Master Sessions.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Quite dissapointed, had my eye on hammers for BF and going off there intial email 40% of individual products i was in but, i belive its now 25% off. I was looking for a dry Cinematic style percusion becuse i have the wet kind. Maybe i will look at Heavyocity Master Series.


Hammers won't be better than 25% even at Christmas. They generally go to 40% off at the big sales only after they've been out a year.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

The Ton looks like a pretty amazing deal. As far as I can tell, it contains two highly valued libraries and a third, which is so much better than one highly valued library and two others. I mean valued in a non-commercial sense, though it may be true in terms of money also.

I do wish they would be clear as to whether today counts as part of Black Weekend. If it is early access, then it isn't the weekend; and vice versa. Which would mean that if you bought deals today you wouldn't Aperture. But surely they can't mean that? I don't know why they always have to be so mysterious, nor why their site is such an awful beast to navigate.

[EDITED TO ADD: I can see that they have included early access explicitly on their site if you click in the right place. It would have been nice to make it clearer, and I hate the idea that I have early access and other people don't. Why? It puts a very bad taste in my mouth. Sure, they mean well and they do a lot of good things; but it is still tough not to feel dirty when when they do something like that.]

Nice looking Ton, though. And Aperture does something that I would find extremely hard to duplicate. Adding increasing numbers of separate electronic (although I also see a guitar that would normally be called electric) instruments playing with increasing velocities. It's every bit as difficult to do, isn't it, as the same with an acoustic orchestra? That is to say, it would take quite a bit of work and quite a few libraries; but it can, of course be done on a production level, if not in an instantly playable way.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> You VIPs are being punished for taking advantage of that early pricing glitch thing last year.


lol, wasn't that a Spring thing?


----------



## jadedsean (Nov 22, 2021)

Any body have both Hammers and Master sessions? I so how do they compare?


----------



## HM_Music (Nov 22, 2021)

I was hoping it would be an olafur toolkit.
I'm not impressed with the ton collection) so I won't buy it and save money)
But now I have money for virharmonic viola)))


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I do wish they would be clear as to whether today counts as part of Black Weekend. If it is early access, then it isn't the weekend; and vice versa.


...it's early access to the black weekend...


----------



## chrisav (Nov 22, 2021)

Weeeeeeell I guess it's back to debating whether to get Berlin stuff or Afflatus for me then!


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 22, 2021)

For those underwhelmed, the big deals are at Christmas, while BF is the free library and the Ton…


----------



## Brasart (Nov 22, 2021)

The Stack sounds massive, can't wait to get my hands on it this BF and play with it, and along the other Apertures


----------



## Geoff Moore (Nov 22, 2021)

Brasart said:


> The Stack sounds massive, can't wait to get my hands on it this BF and play with it, and along the other Apertures


please rephrase as a complaint to comply with forum standards


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> ...it's early access to the black weekend...


Yes. Early access to 'Black Weekend' which is not a period of time, apparently. It's rather a fun way of playing with language and concepts if one wants to go into it. If it is a period of time, then I have become a time traveler; but, more than that, I am experiencing two distinct periods of time at once - both early (before the weekend) and during (during the weekend). 

Fun; but ultimately utterly pointless and nothing matters and why-oh-why wasn't N in The Ton?

Still, whadya gonna do. 'Forget it Jake. It's Black Friday (Octember).'


----------



## PhilA (Nov 22, 2021)

I had thought about getting OA Stratus but at 25% it was cheaper last month wasn’t it? Maybe wait and see what it’s priced at for Xmas.


----------



## ennbr (Nov 22, 2021)

So out of desperation they are now doing amp modeling maybe they should focus on the products that were announced over a year ago now and never delivered like the Abbey Road line


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 22, 2021)

Ton not bad, but Hammers was top-of-list. Maybe 2022 ? 😴


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> They changed the wording in the new email.


What was the phrasing before?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

ennbr said:


> So out of desperation they are now doing amp modeling maybe they should focus on the products that were announced over a year ago now and never delivered like the Abbey Road line


No, they aren't doing any modelling. They sampled a large number of amplified instruments. I have no idea how it fits into their development schedule or if making this caused other projects to slow down.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 22, 2021)

Wait a minute, they put a product you can actually get for free in The Ton!? I'm sorry, but that's pretty lame.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

lettucehat said:


> What was the phrasing before?


It just said 40% off individual libraries. No 'Save up to'.


----------



## Komponisten (Nov 22, 2021)

Very underwhelming discounts compared to other developers and their own previous sales – perhaps the sales team have already met their yearly sales target and don’t need to sell any more for the rest of the year…?


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2021)

Me looking at these Spitfire Black Friday offers


----------



## AMBi (Nov 22, 2021)

cedricm said:


> it's quite telling an "Olafur Arnalds Evolution" YouTube search results in a list of mostly Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolution videos. I think I'll pass.


OA Evolutions is solid but *extremely* specific, more so than any Spitfire library I’ve come across.
Some of the Evolutions are too unwieldy, and unpredictable in both volume and tuning to be usable in most applications as you would with other texture libraries but I guess that’s one of the things that makes it special compared to those. The intimacy compared to Chamber Evos can be nice too.

I’ve had it for most of the year and I can only me see myself using it in a track or two before retiring it personally.

Also I don’t know why but Spitfire’s cellos tend to be the weakest aspect of some of their libraries and the same I feel is true here. The viola evos are the highlight though!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Ton not bad, but Hammers was top-of-list. Maybe 2022 ? 😴


New products are never discounted lower than their intro pricing deal until they have been out for around a year. So next year's Christmas sale is probably the first time it will be discounted to 40% off ($179). 

Occasionally a new product will go to 40% off if there is a 40% off sale close to one year after release. IIRC Albion Neo went to 40% off before it had been out for an entire year. So because Hammers was released not too long after the 2021 Spring Sale, there is a chance it will be 40% off during 2022's Spring Sale, but that is not guaranteed.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 22, 2021)

So... that's actually what I wanted: An OA-library in "The Ton" and a library I already own (though its only BBCSO Discover), bringing it down to 90€ for one string- and one synth-library. Really cool!
The Stack sounds massive and great... and I'm glad they listened to their customers (this board) and make it available as an individual purchase after the Black Weekend. Might be something to look up to in the future.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

This is where the inspiration for the Stack came from.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Nov 22, 2021)

branshen said:


> As a guitarist, this is a really cool idea. Sounds massive. Shame that there is no way to play through the stack with an external instrument.


Yes, I would love to have an impulse response of the stack.


----------



## dnblankedelman (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> If it is a period of time, then I have become a time traveler; but, more than that,


Reminds me of the joke:

*What do we want?*
TIME TRAVEL!

*When do we want it?*
DOESN"T MATTER!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Black Weekend deal. Just over 40% of so nothing really exciting
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend-collection/


Three libraries I've always wanted to try...but alas, spent enough on the Berlin collection this time around.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

..now the really question is:

will there be a tombola?


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 22, 2021)

I must admit, after watching the walkthrough video for the Stack, I think it sounds pretty great. Especially for trailer music and other modern scoring situations. Some of the low end stuff is really impressive.

But the overall sale prices are definitely underwhelming, and I still can't believe they put BBC Discovery, that can be gotten for free anyway, in The Ton. Oh well...


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I must admit, after watching the walkthrough video for the Stack, I think it sounds pretty great. Especially for trailer music and other modern scoring situations. Some of the low end stuff is really impressive.
> 
> But the overall sale prices are definitely underwhelming, and I still can't believe they put BBC Discovery, that can be gotten for free anyway, in The Ton. Oh well...


you still won't get OAE for a cheaper price, if you don't have it yet


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> ..now the really question is:
> 
> will there be a tombola?


They typically do it on Christmas, not on BF.


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 22, 2021)

In my BF wishlist on the other thread, I'd put The Ton, Alt. Solo Strings, Studio Orchestra Pro (upgrade from core) and BHCT. Then I watched Simeon Amburgey's walkthrough of Albion Neo which sounds fantastic, so the BW Collection seems like a good deal to me. Not fussed about The Ton as it's pretty underwhelming and I already have BBCSO Core. As for SStO, I'm disappointed in the discount, so I'll give that a miss this time round. 
Does anyone think if I was to make the purchase of BW collection now, I'd get Aperture Stacks? It seems to suggest you have to buy during the BF sale itself. Also, I don't have the early-bird email but can get to it via the link posted on here.
Also, I picked up Audio Imperia's Solo yesterday and I'm loving it! Has anyone on here blended it with Neo, and if so, how is it?
Thanks


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

Pier said:


> They typically do it on Christmas, not on BF.


the tombola was always on black friday, for years now.


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> the tombola was always on black friday, for years now.


Hmm maybe I'm very confused then! I swear I thought it happened on Christmas!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 22, 2021)

Inflation everywhere... the Ton feels more like 500 kilos.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 22, 2021)

Nate Johnson said:


> My price is $0, cause I already own all three libraries 😝


And there goes their major client for this deal...


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2021)

Pier said:


> Hmm maybe I'm very confused then! I swear I thought it happened on Christmas!


that is the wishlist sale or used to be, now goes straight to 40% off usually plus the christmas hampers..


here for reference:

Tombola 2020


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh, no! @ltreacher did the video for the Ton. Now I know I'm going to buy it. I have never yet failed to buy something that she's been selling. She's a wizard.

I just hope @Simeon never starts trying to sell things. I'd be ruined!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Nov 22, 2021)

If it was olafur arnalds chamber evolutions then I would have probably got the ton deal but it does not and everything else looks very underwhelming. Already have BHCT and would not have paid £648 for that collection anyway. Also odd to include BBCSO Discover in the ton which is essentially already free. Strange decision.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

And, by the way, if you haven't yet, visit https://www.folkloricasounds.com/ to check out Lucy Treacher's own instruments. They are amazing. Not on sale, but one is free and the other two cost £10 and £20 respectively.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 22, 2021)

Not into synth as much as Christian Henson is, Solstice is my next buy from Spitfire but the Stack is not my cup of tea, but for those that like synth this is amazing! eDNA Earth is enough for me . 

Was actually looking at the old Aperture videos walkthroughs and preparing my wallet for the weekend. Now I feel I really wanted the old ones instead. Since the Stack will be purchasable on 1 december I really hope and dream they will release the old Aperture libraries... but I guess it is just a dream.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> If it was olafur arnalds chamber evolutions then I would have probably got the ton deal but it does not and everything else looks very underwhelming. Already have BHCT and would not have paid £648 for that collection anyway. Also odd to include BBCSO Discover in the ton which is essentially already free. Strange decision.


Agreed on the BBC Discover Orchestra. I got it free. The electric pianos sound good, but I would never have bought them otherwise. But I might have got around to buying Evolutions eventually, so I am still at the tipping point.

Kudos to Spitfire Audio, though, in that they have turned Black Friday into Christmas. Nearly everybody, including me, is grumpy and discontent and complaining about a gift (in this case, being charged for one!).


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

A big shout to Spitfire customer service!

For whatever reason I didn’t have early access to the sale (even though i had met the requirement), but they ironed out the kinks within a matter of minutes. Thanks so much! @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 22, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> Not into synth as much as Christian Henson is, Solstice is my next buy from Spitfire but the Stack is not my cup of tea, but for those that like synth this is amazing! eDNA Earth is enough for me .
> 
> Was actually looking at the old Aperture videos walkthroughs and preparing my wallet for the weekend. Now I feel I really wanted the old ones instead. Since the Stack will be purchasable on 1 december I really hope and dream they will release the old Aperture libraries... but I guess it is just a dream.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> A big shout to Spitfire customer service!
> 
> For whatever reason I didn’t have early access to the sale (even though i had met the requirement), but they ironed out the kinks within a matter of minutes. Thanks so much! @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


What is the limit to reach?


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

Ricgus3 said:


> What is the limit to reach?


$1,500 if i remember correctly.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> A big shout to Spitfire customer service!
> 
> For whatever reason I didn’t have early access to the sale (even though i had met the requirement), but they ironed out the kinks within a matter of minutes. Thanks so much! @Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


This sale is lack lustre at best….you‘re not missing out on anything.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

I think the 25% discount is because of the 50% flash discount and the CEO of spitfire has put his foot down to claw back some lost revenue.


----------



## KEM (Nov 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


>


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think the 25% discount is because of the 50% flash discount and the CEO of spitfire has put his foot down to claw back some lost revenue.


BF has always been a lower discount than the other sales. Nothing new about this year. Some of us were just misled because the original email SF sent out for early access said 40%. And it is 40% off on BBCSO and AROOF (first time for the latter).


----------



## Pier (Nov 22, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> that is the wishlist sale or used to be, now goes straight to 40% off usually plus the christmas hampers..
> 
> 
> here for reference:
> ...


LOL your'e right! I actually had tickets for the tombola in the previous 2-3 years!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> BF has always been a lower discount than the other sales. Nothing new about this year. Some of us were just misled because the original email SF sent out for early access said 40%. And it is 40% off on BBCSO and AROOF (first time for the latter).


The black weekend was 60% off last year…


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> $1,500 if i remember correctly.


When Its the same in €... I didn't spent that much this year (close, but not that much) and got the invitation for early access.


----------



## CT (Nov 22, 2021)

Is the AR bundle unlikely to be discounted even at Christmas given its newness?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The black weekend was 60% off last year…


Yes, that was a special bundle. But the libraries and regular bundles have had less of a discount for BF compared to the Xmas or May deals. BF is for the special bundles, especially the Ton, and the last three years, for the Aperture freebie. The bundle deals have usually been better. This year's black weekend bundle is more in line with what the Xmas hampers are like.


----------



## stevebryson (Nov 22, 2021)

Well my yearly strategy worked just fine, spending $364 on libraries I would have bought earlier if I weren't waiting for the BF/Aperture thing. 

I wonder if they realize they are training us to not buy libraries any other time of year.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 22, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> When Its the same in €... I didn't spent that much this year (close, but not that much) and got the invitation for early access.


I think it's a combination of what you bought and what you already own.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 22, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> When Its the same in €... I didn't spent that much this year (close, but not that much) and got the invitation for early access.




​


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> This sale is lack lustre at best….you‘re not missing out on anything.


Was definitely hoping for a larger discount on Solstice, but it looks like it’s around 25%. Maybe next time.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Was definitely hoping for a larger discount on Solstice, but it looks like it’s around 25%. Maybe next time.


I picked it up at 40% off with EDU…


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I picked it up at 40% off with EDU…


----------



## Bereckis (Nov 22, 2021)

The marketing strategy worked for me.

Olafur Arnalds Evolutions under 100 euros is a good price.I would not have needed the North 7 Keys.


I also had the Alternative Solo Strings on my wish list for a long time.The Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit I would never have bought without positive advice here on the forum.The North 7 Keys I would not have needed, but is now included. BBCO I already have PRO. 


I also had the Alternative Solo Strings on my wish list for a long time.The Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit I would never have bought without positive advice here on the forum (doctoremmet). I'm excited about it! Albion Neo I already have. 

Paid 349 euros for Black Weekend.


The Stack could be interesting for me.



Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator (free version)


----------



## QuiteAlright (Nov 22, 2021)

I actually think it's fine that BBC Discover is a part of The Ton. Most of us already own it right? So it's just a small additional discount to the bundle. Think of it being $90 then instead of $100.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 22, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I picked it up at 40% off with EDU…


Me too! But it will be at 40% discount for Christmas-sale like the other Albion’s last year!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

QuiteAlright said:


> I actually think it's fine that BBC Discover is a part of The Ton. Most of us already own it right? So it's just a small additional discount to the bundle. Think of it being $90 then instead of $100.


I think they should have just added one of the $29 Originals or SA Recordings libraries. I understand that they had to go cheap for the third one since the other two already put it well over the usual total cost of all three. But adding something you can get for free seems a bit odd.

I was really hoping for Symphonic Organ to be included this year, I don't think it has _ever_ been in a sale special bundle. Maybe one of the Christmas Hampers will have it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Me too! But it will be at 40% discount for Christmas-sale like the other Albion’s last year!


No, it won't. It's not a year old yet, so Solstice goes back to its intro pricing during the Christmas sale.


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't have Discover. I'm under the impression I'd have to lie to get it for free. Unless I'm not understanding that correctly. 
I've had BHCT and Alternative Solo Strings in my wishlist for a long time. Picked up Neo for 50% off recently. Might have to grab that Black Weekend bundle 😀
Stack looks interesting, but I have tons of synths and reverbs. Not sure if would get much use.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 22, 2021)

So for the first time they’re selling this library after black weekend eh ?
For 299 , not such a great deal considering lol (i guess thats the point)


----------



## emasters (Nov 22, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> So for the first time they’re selling this library after black weekend eh ?
> For 299 , not such a great deal considering lol (i guess thats the point)


Let's see... pay 349 for SF Products including Aperture 3. Or pay 299 for only Aperture 3. Not much of a decision  Though, it is nice SF is offering it for sale after the Black Weekend, if one is so inclined to buy it out-right later.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 22, 2021)

emasters said:


> Let's see... pay 349 for SF Products including Aperture 3. Or pay 299 for only Aperture 3. Not much of a decision  Though, it is nice SF is offering it for sale after the Black Weekend, if one is so inclined to buy it out-right later.


hmmmmm 🤔 lol (can’t decide )


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 22, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The Ton
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton-2021/


Oooh, I kinda like this. That's a great price for OAE, which I've always been curious about, plus, I dunno, some keys! (And Discover is... kinda free anyway, but hey!) What's not to like?


----------



## Paj (Nov 22, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Oooh, I kinda like this. That's a great price for OAE, which I've always been curious about, plus, I dunno, some keys! (And Discover is... kinda free anyway, but hey!) What's not to like?


+1

I'm pulling the trigger on this almost solely for the Olafur Arnald's Evolutions lib but the eDNA North 7 lib looks like an interesting bonus (already have BBC Core). I actually prefer Kontakt libs so this year's Aperture VST . . . don't know what to really think about it yet.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 22, 2021)

Sales prices are a bit meh but the stack is so up my alley... basically a blueprint of the style of music I tend to compose. CH seems to especially curate libraries for me this year with Solstice and this one. 

(Still got no studio to compose in yet but it does actually motivate me to get everything rebuilt as quickly as possible). 


Ps. So wish I had spent more on BF in 2019 in order to get Aperture Strings...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 22, 2021)

dozicusmaximus said:


> I don't have Discover. I'm under the impression I'd have to lie to get it for free. Unless I'm not understanding that correctly.
> I've had BHCT and Alternative Solo Strings in my wishlist for a long time. Picked up Neo for 50% off recently. Might have to grab that Black Weekend bundle 😀
> Stack looks interesting, but I have tons of synths and reverbs. Not sure if would get much use.


If BHCT and ASS (hah) are both high on your list, and the new Aperture library is of any interest to you at all, I'd say go for it. Slightly larger discount than during a 40% off sale, plus the two alone puts you over the threshold for Aperture.

Is there a chance you can get either of them cheaper later? Sure, if you wait long enough they'll probably be in other sale bundles, possibly with a slightly higher discount. But who knows when/if that will happen, plus you get the free library.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Nov 22, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> This time, we wanted to break records.
> 
> 25.11.21​



Do you not think that logo combined with the name is a bit infringe-y? Although I guess fictional companies can't sue? Still, I got all excited for a second thinking Spitfire teamed up with Valve for a Portal themed VST.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 22, 2021)

Honestly I am really wowed by this release. Aperture 3 is such a unique endeavor which delivers a truly one of a kind sound. the sounds from this make me think of a pipe organ, actually rather a futuristic 22nd century pipe organ. Bravo Spitfire, thx for creating this, and your welcome for all the money I invested in you to make this happen


----------



## Paj (Nov 22, 2021)

I know their approaches differ and diverge but I'm going to have to take some time to compare Apertur3, after I get it, with this one:








Extreme Ensemble 10 Analog Synths


The 10-Piece Analog Synth Ensemble is an epic collection of 10 different synthesizers – recorded together in a hall with dozens of mics, combined to 5 stem mixes and separately using a blend of 10 stereo spot mics and DI signals




8dio.com





Paj
8^)


----------



## mrzackzadek (Nov 23, 2021)

Kudos to @Spitfire Team for making Aperture:The Stack available BOTH as an incentive, and with a purchase track afterwards.

Now @SpitfireSupport has to do RIGHT by their loyal customers and find a way to give those who want Aperture Strings and Orchestra a path to doing so.

It will not alienate Black Weekend customers in the past - it will simply be showing folks that they have some respect for those of us who have spent a lot of money on these products and want access to a specific library.

Spitfire - do the right thing here. Look at this thread please.


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2021)

Solstice and now the stack both sit in the top three spitfire libraries for me personally. I hope this creativity continues into 2022


----------



## Brasart (Nov 23, 2021)

Just finished completing my Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, Aperture The Stack here I come


----------



## Scalms (Nov 23, 2021)

Brasart said:


> Just finished completing my Spitfire Symphony Orchestra, Aperture The Stack here I come


i think you have to wait to purchase it until black friday weekend starts (Nov 25th). Shoot Spitfire an email in case you don't get the freebie


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 23, 2021)

Scalms said:


> i think you have to wait to purchase it until black friday weekend starts (Nov 25th). Shoot Spitfire an email in case you don't get the freebie


No, early access is included!


----------



## Paj (Nov 23, 2021)

mrzackzadek said:


> Kudos to @Spitfire Team for making Aperture:The Stack available BOTH as an incentive, and with a purchase track afterwards.
> 
> Now @SpitfireSupport has to do RIGHT by their loyal customers and find a way to give those who want Aperture Strings and Orchestra a path to doing so.
> 
> ...


As an owner of the previous two (Kontakt Player) Aperture libraries, I agree: Open 'em up for sale. Put it to a vote. Make a few more bucks making a few more people happy. We'll hate the game, not the players (actually, I'm not even sure what that means in this case).

Paj
8^)


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 23, 2021)

Paj said:


> As an owner of the previous two (Kontakt Player) Aperture libraries, I agree: Open 'em up for sale. Put it to a vote. Make a few more bucks making a few more people happy. We'll hate the game, not the players (actually, I'm not even sure what that means in this case).
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


As much as I like the idea of an Aperture collection, (which could be really cool to get into!), putting those libraries on the market goes directly against the statement that they will only be available those BF years, which likely swung those to buy on black Friday. 

I look at Aperture Stack, and think I dig it because it's s fun bit of experimental sound, (I liked the demo), but it'll be 40% off at one point.


----------



## thereus (Nov 23, 2021)

Rather unexpectedly, Aperture has arrived. Presumably because I bought the BBC thing during Christian’s pretend insanity. Downloading now. Was thinking it looked like a lot of fun and feeling a bit sad that I was going to miss it, so it’s a rather lovely surprise. It will be interesting to mix it with the orchestras…


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2021)

thereus said:


> Rather unexpectedly, Aperture has arrived. Presumably because I bought the BBC thing during Christian’s pretend insanity. Downloading now. Was thinking it looked like a lot of fun and feeling a bit sad that I was going to miss it, so it’s a rather lovely surprise. It will be interesting to mix it with the orchestras…


?


----------



## thereus (Nov 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> ?


Why ?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2021)

thereus said:


> Why ?


You get aperture when you spend 299 or more….during BF


----------



## thereus (Nov 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You get aperture when you spend 299 or more….during BF


Well, it’s arrived for me…


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2021)

thereus said:


> Well, it’s arrived for me…


Arrived where ?

Did you request the demo?


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm a little confused myself. I haven't purchased anything from Spitfire is a while but I just received an Email that Aperture the Stack was ready to download and sure enough I just downloaded it. I also requested and downloaded the demo and now have both the demo and the full version. ????


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

wbacer said:


> I'm a little confused myself. I haven't purchased anything from Spitfire is a while but I just received an Email that Aperture the Stack was ready to download and sure enough I just downloaded it. I also requested and downloaded the demo and now have both the demo and the full version. ????


Sounds like someone messed up an SQL query LOL


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

thereus said:


> Rather unexpectedly, Aperture has arrived. Presumably because I bought the BBC thing during Christian’s pretend insanity. Downloading now. Was thinking it looked like a lot of fun and feeling a bit sad that I was going to miss it, so it’s a rather lovely surprise. It will be interesting to mix it with the orchestras…





Pier said:


> Sounds like someone messed up an SQL query LOL


Welp, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping they screw up for me too. Cause I bought Chamber Strings during that discount.


----------



## gpax (Nov 23, 2021)

wbacer said:


> I'm a little confused myself. I haven't purchased anything from Spitfire is a while but I just received an Email that Aperture the Stack was ready to download and sure enough I just downloaded it. I also requested and downloaded the demo and now have both the demo and the full version. ????


I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


----------



## moon (Nov 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


So how much have you spent?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


wow i wonder how much $ that is.
I have (seemingly) most spitfire libs , and so far no aperture lol


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 23, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> wow i wonder how much $ that is.
> I have (seemingly) most spitfire libs , and so far no aperture lol


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


>


My ex wife took that in the divorce.
I’ll trade my Conscience instead lol 😂 👍🏻


----------



## walkaschaos (Nov 23, 2021)

I wasn't super interested in this at first but the walkthrough definitely got me inspired. There is a TON (ehehehe) of content in there! Synths, guitars, drums and percussion even. Also side note but Paul's enthusiasm always makes me smile, like when you see him mouthing 'fookin ell!' in the studio


----------



## gives19 (Nov 23, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Might actually try to get it this year since I felt I missed out last time.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for anything except a percussion library!


I felt that after I got the Aperture Strings it was kind of a disappointment after I missed it a few times. Was not all that refined even though they supposedly did some work on it. I like the other stuff I have from them better. Anyway it was free with a purchase I think, but not really using it at all. THIS new one however looks cool, but a bit expensive for what I would get out of it from a cost benefit. I can use other things for this. Even the new Spectrasonics Expansions might be a better place to use your money with some of the analogue stuff they built their IF you have Omnisphere. $149/per library. HOWEVER this new Aperture IS pretty cool if you really need it. There will always be another sale.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


Ah, good to know, thanks for the feedback. Now I don't feel so guilty. I was getting ready to delete it since I didn't pay for it. Since I own most of their libraries, it's a nice gesture on their part.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 23, 2021)

Spitfire Audio co-founder @christian Henson Music takes you through is favourite presets in Aperture.​


----------



## gpax (Nov 23, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> wow i wonder how much $ that is.
> I have (seemingly) most spitfire libs , and so far no aperture lol





wbacer said:


> Ah, good to know, thanks for the feedback. Now I don't feel so guilty. I was getting ready to delete it since I didn't pay for it. Since I own most of their libraries, it's a nice gesture on their part.


I did not wish to stir up anything either. I am guessing they are using an algorithm that looks at a lot of things, such as how my account shows the original Sable and Mural products, for example, in addition to the later Symphonic iterations, and so forth. Still, I have invested a lot during the past 12+ years.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> As much as I like the idea of an Aperture collection, (which could be really cool to get into!), putting those libraries on the market goes directly against the statement that they will only be available those BF years, which likely swung those to buy on black Friday.
> 
> I look at Aperture Stack, and think I dig it because it's s fun bit of experimental sound, (I liked the demo), but it'll be 40% off at one point.


I got both free. As long as they are being sold and not free,it won't bother me that I bought a bunch of stuff to get them.


----------



## thereus (Nov 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


Cool! I had no idea about that. Thanks, Spitfire.


----------



## davidson (Nov 23, 2021)

Making the rules up as they go along...


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 23, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I got both free. As long as they are being sold and not free,it won't bother me that I bought a bunch of stuff to get them.


I'm hoping that's how most would feel, especially since they're over a year old now. 

It sorta reminds me of the old OT - no sales ever statement in their FAQ. So everyone always jumped on intro pricing. Then sales started to make an appearance. For me though, it meant I could finally get on board with OT. 😀


----------



## khollister (Nov 23, 2021)

gpax said:


> I just did a live chat with them about this. Apparently there is a thing called the lifetime spending requirement I (you) apparently met, which they said qualified for being sent this free. So enjoy!


Well shit, since I also received Aperture Stack gratis I guess that means I have spent way too much money with Spitfire over the years. That's kinda depressing


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

Turns out the last trumpet of the apocalypse is actually Kevin Shields plugged into this thing


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2021)

davidson said:


> Making the rules up as they go along...


The spend threshold is £9000 to get the Aperture Stack for free….if I’d spent that on SF libraries I would seriously consider the void…..🤯


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2021)

So if I get what's left of the Ton and what's left of the Black Weekend, I get Aperture3 free. The synths don't really inspire me. But they never do. I got the U-he bundle and other than an initial playthrough, I haven't touched them. But, the guitars are getting me interested. Guitars through a wall of amps? Yeah, I could be interested in that.

Seems I should have gotten the Albion bundle before they added solstice, and I would probably have gotten the freebie without buying anything.... my everything price is down to $5994..... That is scary.

Edit: Just did an estimated add of my orders - about $8K... That is a lot of money. I don't want to know what I've spent on OT libraries now..... or 8Dio. Sigh.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The spend threshold is £9000 to get the Aperture Stack for free….


welp, I'm halfway there.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The spend threshold is £9000 to get the Aperture Stack for free….if I’d spent that on SF libraries I would seriously consider the void…..🤯


9000 actually spent? Or 9000 full retail value of everything you have purchased? Because I've spent around $4K, but the retail cost of everything is $8713. I basically picked up everything with sale bundles. Wondering if I will get Aperture if I just pick up The Ton, since it will put the retail cost up to $9261.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 23, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Turns out the last trumpet of the apocalypse is actually Kevin Shields plugged into the thing


My Bloody Aperture?


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> My Bloody Aperture?


That reminded me of goatse.

If you don't know what that is, for the love of everything that is holy *don't* google it. You'll never be able to erase that from your mind.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> That reminded me of goatse.
> 
> If you don't know what that is, for the love of everything that is holy *don't* google it. You'll never be able to erase that from your mind.


Awwwww is that the thing with the cute little goats who get scared and fall over?

This should be great!


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Awwwww is that the thing with the cute little goats who get scared and fall over?
> 
> This should be great!


You devil


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> You devil


*Black Phillip


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> That reminded me of goatse.
> 
> If you don't know what that is, for the love of everything that is holy *don't* google it. You'll never be able to erase that from your mind.





dhmusic said:


> Awwwww is that the thing with the cute little goats who get scared and fall over?
> 
> This should be great!


oh no....


----------



## thereus (Nov 23, 2021)

This thread has taken a strange turn...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> 9000 actually spent? Or 9000 full retail value of everything you have purchased? Because I've spent around $4K, but the retail cost of everything is $8713. I basically picked up everything with sale bundles. Wondering if I will get Aperture if I just pick up The Ton, since it will put the retail cost up to $9261.


9k Spent in transaction


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 23, 2021)

Just installed Aperture - The Stack and, no surprise, I'm quite impressed. Yes, it's a fairly narrowly-focused set of tones and textures, but the results have a very up-to-the-minute sound. If you like that gigantic, "live synths through speakers" type of sound that you hear on HZ's Dune or Blade Runner 2049, there's definitely stuff in The Stack that you'll love.

The way in which the distortion elements are voiced, and are part and parcel of the movement of speaker cones and air, as opposed to a layer of dirt applied to either the dry sound or the wet result, is not something easily achieved without actually moving some air. It's not just dirt, it's *thrust*. 

That type of sound is very, very hard - if not impossible - to replicate entirely in the box. Yes, I have every hardware synth and plugin you could ever want, and it's always a struggle getting to that particular destination. Just throwing Zebra through some high-dollar reverbs gets you part of the way there, but not all the way to the finish line.

It's very much like the challenge of getting the perfect Bonham / Grohl / Green Day drum sound by endlessly fiddling with samples and tweaking hardware outboard. Getting 80% of the way there takes 20% of the effort, but getting that last 20% takes 80% of the effort, if that makes sense. 

I often hear that sound character in movie scores and my ears prick up because it's something that's different, effective, and - most importantly - not commonly found in the terabytes of samples and 1,400 plugins on my system. 

So if you favor that particular flavor, The Stack will make you quite happy.

I just finished a score full of little intricacies that were lost behind all the screaming and shouting of the actors, and found that there were a few blasts of synth-braaams that the producers loved, and which the music editor had scooped out of one cue and distributed here and there throughout the score (a pleasant surprise actually), and those blasts were created from an unholy stack of smaller elements, each with individual filter automation, multiple plugins, band-specific distortion, etc. that took waaayyy too long to program considering the run time they occupied.

A few choice blasts from The Stack would have done the job with one finger.

It sounds absolutely bonkers massive.

Well fookin done Spitfire!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> 9000 actually spent? Or 9000 full retail value of everything you have purchased? Because I've spent around $4K, but the retail cost of everything is $8713. I basically picked up everything with sale bundles. Wondering if I will get Aperture if I just pick up The Ton, since it will put the retail cost up to $9261.


Well, I haven't gotten it yet. So I would assume actual spend.


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Just throwing Zebra through some high-dollar reverbs gets you part of the way there, but not all the way to the finish line.


So what is missing to get to the final line?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> So what is missing to get to the final line?


an amp sim!  (But I do like the library)


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 23, 2021)

Nuttin' trully earthshakin' here. Hopefully PT remains excited ! 🥵


Pier said:


> So what is missing to get to the final line?


💲💲 💰 _ 💶 💴 💷


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> 56 guitar amps and a bloody big hangar.


I've always dreamed of putting a big PA into a big dusty industrial warehouse and record Zebra


----------



## Braveheart (Nov 23, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Just installed Aperture - The Stack and, no surprise, I'm quite impressed. Yes, it's a fairly narrowly-focused set of tones and textures, but the results have a very up-to-the-minute sound. If you like that gigantic, "live synths through speakers" type of sound that you hear on HZ's Dune or Blade Runner 2049, there's definitely stuff in The Stack that you'll love.
> 
> The way in which the distortion elements are voiced, and are part and parcel of the movement of speaker cones and air, as opposed to a layer of dirt applied to either the dry sound or the wet result, is not something easily achieved without actually moving some air. It's not just dirt, it's *thrust*.
> 
> ...


To get it, I’m considering buying the Ton and Hammers. Do you think the latest is a wise choice?


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> So what is missing to get to the final line?


Pushing air. Wiggling speaker cones. The blur and thickness that only comes from the interaction of all those waveforms summing + stacking + cancelling as they fight it out in the air, and not in a mix bus - whether it's 64-bit digital or analog wires. 

For many (most) people, the difference won't matter. But if you have a certain sonic destination in mind, and you have the tools and technique to make a valid, non-half-assed attempt to get there, and are still coming up short... and most importantly, you know why, then The Stack may provide a solution. 

Just listening to Christian's walkthrough showed me some sounds that made me go, "*There* it is." And playing with the library quickly proved this out. 

The Stack won't be appropriate for lots of situations - unless the score will be somewhat minimalist, nicely exposed, and not buried in dialog and sfx, the weight of the thing might get lost in the shuffle and could even be a disadvantage, being too big (if there is such a thing) for its surroundings. But for those moments when you want just a couple of sounds that will impress with sheer weight and thickness, it's a great solution that offers a sound not easily achieved or found elsewhere. Even the AudioOllie Scoring Synths, which has a similar approach (analog synths through big speakers in a room) has a very different sound. 

More is more, and The Stack is *more*.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 23, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> It's very much like the challenge of getting the perfect Bonham / Grohl / Green Day drum sound by endlessly fiddling with samples and tweaking hardware outboard. Getting 80% of the way there takes 20% of the effort, but getting that last 20% takes 80% of the effort, if that makes sense.


I believe you’re talking about the law of diminishing returns. That’s my experience as well.

Of course, now you’ve inadvertently gotten me interested again in Spitfire’s The Grange library...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 23, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> To get it, I’m considering buying the Ton and Hammers. Do you think the latest is a wise choice?


I do quite like Hammers - but of course I'm quite biased! 

But by itself Hammers isn't quite the zillion-mile reverb sound of The Stack or anything recorded at Air Lyndhurst - it has a shorter, thicker reverb character than that stuff and straight out of the box the sound is more suited for faster, denser passages or situations where you want to feature closer mic positions with more detail, as opposed to giant "whomps" where you just hit once on the downbeat and let it decay for two bars. Of course, since the source recordings were meticulously manicured, with suitable post processing Hammers can get monstrously huge, and the Warp loops are another category altogether, and the sense of "thrust" is certainly there, but the hang time is considerably less than what you find in anything recorded at Air Lyndhurst.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 23, 2021)

On the subject of moving cones, I had a very different experience listening to the Aperture: The Stack Walkthrough on my Dynaudios than I did listening on headphones. It was forceful and moving on the monitors and simply okay in the headphones. In my view, more than most libraries, its impact is context dependent.

I think it would be an invaluable tool for projects aimed at theatrical release.


_Edit:_ I had another listen with headphones, and I like it better this time. I think my mistake the first time was listening on cans shortly after hearing it through speakers. Coming fresh to headphones again, I now think it’s considerably better than “simply okay” in that environment. It’s just that you can feel the vibration with monitors and hear the bass more powerfully, which makes a palpable difference.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## thereus (Nov 24, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> an amp sim!  (But I do like the library)


It's not really the amps. It's the room. The patterns of sound in the air of a room is a lot more complicated than either an app running convolution or some algorithm would have you believe, especially when you have a lot of different sources and things get loud. For one thing, to talk physics for a moment, plugins don't build the kind of standing waves that the reflections create in the room at different frequencies. Perhaps we need a new kind of reverb app and we need to all install massive noisy GPUs...


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 24, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> More is more, and The Stack is *more*.


This Friday on Fight night! Charlie Clouser *v* My Wallet.


----------



## Florian_W (Nov 24, 2021)

Spitfire. Kings and Queens of marketing Kontakt libraries. I'll pass on that.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 24, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted but an FYI it looks like The stack will be available to buy after BF


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 24, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but an FYI it looks like The stack will be available to buy after BF


Yes, as reported on their website: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/aperture-the-stack/
AVAILABLE TO *PURCHASE* FOR €299 FROM DEC 1ST.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Yes, as reported on their website: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/aperture-the-stack/
> AVAILABLE TO *PURCHASE* FOR €299 FROM DEC 1ST.


a bit of a better deal to buy 299 worth of libs by the 1st and get it for free isn’t it lol 😝


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Yes, as reported on their website: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/aperture-the-stack/
> AVAILABLE TO *PURCHASE* FOR €299 FROM DEC 1ST.


It's actually €249


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 24, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> a bit of a better deal to buy 299 worth of libs by the 1st and get it for free isn’t it lol 😝


absolutely, anyhow, for the first time they plan to sell it afterwards. Didn't happen with Aperture Strings and Aperture Orchestra


mixedmoods said:


> It's actually €249


saw that too somewhere, but on the page I quoted there is written 299,- ?!?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 24, 2021)

I think the stack is WAY cool but its kindof a ‘soft want’ with me..I doubt i’d use it much being its such a narrow and specialized range of sounds (albeit a very cool one) and though it’d definitely be cool to have , there’s not much left for me to buy from Spitfire right now …I’d dig having LCO texture’s but even thats a ‘soft want’ and not enough to clear the aperture threshold. I checked out the ton , and though i don’t have OAE (i do have OACE which i love) it just wasn’t for me (even at that price ) 
Guess no aperture for me :( Perhaps it
lt’ll be on a special sale at some point and i’ll grab it if the mood strikes me.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Just installed Aperture - The Stack and, no surprise, I'm quite impressed. Yes, it's a fairly narrowly-focused set of tones and textures, but the results have a very up-to-the-minute sound. If you like that gigantic, "live synths through speakers" type of sound that you hear on HZ's Dune or Blade Runner 2049, there's definitely stuff in The Stack that you'll love.
> 
> The way in which the distortion elements are voiced, and are part and parcel of the movement of speaker cones and air, as opposed to a layer of dirt applied to either the dry sound or the wet result, is not something easily achieved without actually moving some air. It's not just dirt, it's *thrust*.
> 
> ...


This is interesting, because I know exactly what you’re talking about with that air being pushed. It’s like plugging into a Triple Rectifier and cranking the volume so loud that those 4x12’s become alive with force. It’s an interesting sensation.

Come to think of it, that’s probably why Christian asked that people listen to the walkthrough video with some good monitors, because it can be somewhat difficult for that effect to translate through a lot of consumer or basic speakers.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 24, 2021)

The Stac sounds interesting, I should have waited BF to upgrade BBCSO. My current budget is already booked elsewhere.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 24, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> absolutely, anyhow, for the first time they plan to sell it afterwards. Didn't happen with Aperture Strings and Aperture Orchestra
> 
> saw that too somewhere, but on the page I quoted there is written 299,- ?!?


This is on the stack FAQ page.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 24, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> This is on the stack FAQ page.


yeah, so this must be where I saw it. On the Stack Mainpage there is written this:


----------



## JP Perreault (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes noticed the info discrepancy on the website re: after BF sale price. $249 vs $299 - two different locations on the website.

@Spitfire - please clarify. My vote is for the $249, ha!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 24, 2021)

Hoopyfrood said:


> Do you not think that logo combined with the name is a bit infringe-y?


Well, that _*is*_ literally an image of an aperture.

By the way, The Stack will surely come up for BF or Xmas sale next-next year. It'll be $150 then (40% off)


----------



## Paj (Nov 24, 2021)

Peter Satera said:


> As much as I like the idea of an Aperture collection, (which could be really cool to get into!), putting those libraries on the market goes directly against the statement that they will only be available those BF years, which likely swung those to buy on black Friday.
> 
> I look at Aperture Stack, and think I dig it because it's s fun bit of experimental sound, (I liked the demo), but it'll be 40% off at one point.


I get that. For myself, I don't recall exclusivity being the consideration as much as expiration and an excuse to purchase the qualifying libraries at reduced prices. New purchasers would pay when I did not---but I do see other sides of the argument . . . and it's not the only time that Spitfire has removed libraries from their catalog. Thanks for slapping me out of my "Let the people have the air" moment. "A joy is best shared" or cruising alone in a Bugatti thinking "Well, this doesn't suck!" It looks like Spitfire had the argument internally and came up with a solution for Apetur3 that keeps their word and allows a deal and wider availability. 

Paj
8^)


----------



## Paj (Nov 24, 2021)

Is anyone else having trouble with the Spitfire downloader? Mine stopped booting up (perpetual dial graphic)?

Always a wonderful thing right after a purchase.

Update: Finally started, downloaded Abbey Road 1 Orchestral Foundations (60GB) until it got to 99% and then froze.

Started to download a different library. 5/15GB, then froze up. I guess these are going to be middle-of-the-night downloads.

Looks like their server was getting over-worked. Eventually got it all downloaded and installed. On the bright side, it looks like the current version of the app picks up from where it lost it and not all the way from the beginning. Definitely in a mood improved.

Sigh . . . remember when developers' downloaders let you save some backup time by not deleting the RAR/ZIP files?

Paj
8^)


----------



## mrzackzadek (Nov 24, 2021)

So -

I spoke with some folks fairly high up in Spitfire customer service.

And someone fairly high up in customer relations. They will not budge. I think it’s a real loss for them, even if it wasn’t listed on the store - they should accept folks money if they want to buy a copy of a digital product.

That being said - there was only one recourse presented: buy a license from somebody who has Aperture Strings and/or Orchestra and would be willing to sell their copy. I didn’t realize this; Native Instruments has a mechanism that you can transfer a license to somebody.

So now here is my question friends- anybody here with Aperture Strings or Orchestra willing to chat about doing that? I would be REALLY grateful (as you can see from my posts on this thread!).

If that’s you, please shoot me a DM?


----------



## Evans (Nov 24, 2021)

Company says a product will only be available under X-conditions at Y-time.
Company actually sticks to what they say.
Users mad.


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 24, 2021)

Evans said:


> Company says a product will only be available under X-conditions at Y-time.
> Company actually sticks to what they say.
> Users mad.


I think we have to respect it. That was deal on the table for those users. They put the money up. I've never used it, so I don't know what I'm missing. XD.


----------



## Evans (Nov 24, 2021)

I want OACE and The Stack. I've got a bunch of other Spitfire stuff, but need $126+ to get The Stack. 

I feel like I'm going to end up loading up on random things just to hit the freebie...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2021)

mrzackzadek said:


> So -
> 
> I spoke with some folks fairly high up in Spitfire customer service.
> 
> ...


Spitfire doesn't allow license transfers.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 24, 2021)

Evans said:


> I want OACE and The Stack. I've got a bunch of other Spitfire stuff, but need $126+ to get The Stack.
> 
> I feel like I'm going to end up loading up on random things just to hit the freebie...


The Ton plus one of the $29 libraries.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 24, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Spitfire doesn't allow license transfers.


Maybe because this is a freebie SF isn’t selling they do?


----------



## charlieclouser (Nov 24, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> This is interesting, because I know exactly what you’re talking about with that air being pushed. It’s like plugging into a Triple Rectifier and cranking the volume so loud that those 4x12’s become alive with force. It’s an interesting sensation.
> 
> Come to think of it, that’s probably why Christian asked that people listen to the walkthrough video with some good monitors, because it can be somewhat difficult for that effect to translate through a lot of consumer or basic speakers.


Yeah, I listened to Christian's walkthrough on AirPods Pro instead of my usual "if it doesn't sound good on my terrible laptop speakers I'm not interested". That's when I heard that sound character I've been looking for. I heard similar character on some of the Dune and 2049 cues, but that probably WAS Zebra through a high-dollar reverb! Still, The Stack is a quick way to get there without much fiddling. 

It's not a huge selection of source sounds by any means, but they all have that thing. It's a nice addition to my collection of zillions of dry sounds for sure.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 24, 2021)

My, The Stack does sound great in the walkthrough, and Charlie‘s recommendations are clear. I can get to to 369 boy buying The Ton (gets me OAE), the Black Weekend (gets me Neo) + Mrs Mills And Moongate. All sound lovely in the demo’s and walkthroughs. Only hesitation, as always, is: I am not a film composer, will I use these sound in my Indie pop/rock/singer-songwriter stuff? Who here uses Spitfire outside the cinematic box?


----------



## chrisav (Nov 24, 2021)

StillLife said:


> My, The Stack does sound great in the walkthrough, and Charlie‘s recommendations are clear. I can get to to 369 boy buying The Ton (gets me OAE), the Black Weekend (gets me Neo) + Mrs Mills And Moongate. All sound lovely in the demo’s and walkthroughs. Only hesitation, as always, is: I am not a film composer, will I use these sound in my Indie pop/rock/singer-songwriter stuff? Who here uses Spitfire outside the cinematic box?


I've definitely used Spitfire, and other classically "cinematic" libraries, in contexts faaaar removed from the cinematic realm. If anything, it'd make your music more unique by bringing in a sonic signature atypical for your genre!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 24, 2021)

@charlieclouser "More is *more."*

Marie Kondo wept.


----------



## Paj (Nov 24, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> . . . Getting 80% of the way there takes 20% of the effort, but getting that last 20% takes 80% of the effort, if that makes sense. . .


. . . it does make sense---looks like variations of the Pareto Principle and Price's Law.



charlieclouser said:


> . . . Well fookin done Spitfire!


I can't read this statement without hearing British-Isles accents in my mind's ear and now I'm investigating the psychology behind that. Thank's for the wonderful side-trip!

Paj
8^)


----------



## icecoolpool (Nov 24, 2021)

StillLife said:


> My, The Stack does sound great in the walkthrough, and Charlie‘s recommendations are clear. I can get to to 369 boy buying The Ton (gets me OAE), the Black Weekend (gets me Neo) + Mrs Mills And Moongate. All sound lovely in the demo’s and walkthroughs. Only hesitation, as always, is: I am not a film composer, will I use these sound in my Indie pop/rock/singer-songwriter stuff? Who here uses Spitfire outside the cinematic box?


Personally, I think the Stack would be amazing adddition for anyone working on post-rock Mogwai type stuff.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 25, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> ..now the really question is:
> 
> will there be a tombola?


The Yellow tickets have started!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2021)

Regarding the TON, I only care for OAE. How is it compared to Chamber Evolutions? How is it different? 
As I already own BBC, is The TON worth £90?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 25, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> The Yellow tickets have started!


indeed.. seems there are more tickets this year


----------



## pranic (Nov 25, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Regarding the TON, I only care for OAE. How is it compared to Chamber Evolutions? How is it different?
> As I already own BBC, is The TON worth £90?


It's different. I'd say about 50% of the individual evos can get a bit shrill (for lack of a better word). Many of them are really lovely and layer well with each other (if you go into the individual evolutions folders and select the ones you're most interested in. You just have to be selective.

I did a quick play-through earlier and screen recorded if you're interested in hearing a few of the patches played sloppily/poorly (along with some bass from Dave the synth from Aperture).

Towards the end of the video, I started layering and came up with some pretty nice combinations.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2021)

I REALLY dislikes the tickets thing


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 25, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> indeed.. seems there are more tickets this year


Hope not too many, hopefully that old (t)rusty tombola stirs them good!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2021)

How do you get tickets?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Paj (Nov 25, 2021)

Yogevs said:


> Regarding the TON, I only care for OAE. How is it compared to Chamber Evolutions? How is it different?
> As I already own BBC, is The TON worth £90?


I haven't had a chance to open OAE but the North 7 library was a pleasant surprise, especially the clavinet---it gets really meaty and snappy using the eDNA engine features.

Paj
8^)


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 25, 2021)

Green Tombola tickets are out!


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2021)

Green tickets are up, go go go!


----------



## grabauf (Nov 25, 2021)

Just collected ticket #2.
Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2021)

galactic orange said:


> Green Tombola tickets are out!


Got one !


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2021)

I missed the yellow but got the green. I never win anything though, so I'm not sure how much it matters.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 25, 2021)

crap.. was in a meeting and missed 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 25, 2021)

​

From a wild idea to a record-breaking monster stack of 56 amps. Join us for an exclusive look into the loudest session AIR Studios has ever seen.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 25, 2021)

This library is huge sounding, not like anything else I have. I could see the recordings not translating to the size when creating a library but to Christian’s credit it does sound huge. I don't know if the translation is exact but either way it is massive.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Found this gem. Just what I was thinking of using it for, textures behind electronic



If you get the Ton, let me know what you think of OA's evolution


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 25, 2021)

The last chance to get your ticket!

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/tombola/
Good luck!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 25, 2021)

SharpDal said:


> The last chance to get your ticket!
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/tombola/
> Good luck!


You are a saint.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2021)

green and orange are mine


----------



## thereus (Nov 25, 2021)

Are these NFTs?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2021)

SharpDal said:


> The last chance to get your ticket!
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/tombola/
> Good luck!


Missed it. At least I got a green.


----------



## Simeon (Nov 25, 2021)

pranic said:


> It's different. I'd say about 50% of the individual evos can get a bit shrill (for lack of a better word). Many of them are really lovely and layer well with each other (if you go into the individual evolutions folders and select the ones you're most interested in. You just have to be selective.
> 
> I did a quick play-through earlier and screen recorded if you're interested in hearing a few of the patches played sloppily/poorly (along with some bass from Dave the synth from Aperture).
> 
> Towards the end of the video, I started layering and came up with some pretty nice combinations.



I spy 
with my little eye 
someone else using Spitfire titles
with UNIFY!

Well done!


----------



## pranic (Nov 25, 2021)

Simeon said:


> I spy
> with my little eye
> someone else using Spitfire titles
> with UNIFY!
> ...


I can't tell you how often I just sit down with Unify and build patches. Someday, I will use them all for *something*. I find it really rewarding building a single layered instrument that can just be played (versus recording/tracking) and likely is a combination nobody else has come up with (well, maybe/maybe not)

That said, tonight, I'm really enjoying layering the new EAO MNTRA instrument "Pripyat" with an arpeggio from Cherry Audio Mercury 4 and a drone from Audio Imperia Legacy, all put through some Devious Machines Texture. It's fun times over here (though, the time just ticks away having so much fun).

Happy Thanksgiving, @Simeon (and everyone else celebrating today)


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 26, 2021)

Do you have to spend the £299 in one hit over the qualifying period or, can it be separate purchases combined during the period to get 'The Stack' free?


----------



## SharpDal (Nov 26, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> Do you have to spend the £299 in one hit over the qualifying period or, can it be separate purchases combined during the period to get 'The Stack' free?


Both single and combined qualify.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 26, 2021)

SharpDal said:


> Both single and combined qualify.


 Great news...Thank you.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2021)

So, as expected, no Tombola win for me. I will have to use my hard earned money to actually buy things.  

I guess, BHCT and OAE - here I come.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So, as expected, no Tombola win for me. I will have to use my hard earned money to actually buy things.
> 
> I guess, BHCT and OAE - here I come.




All with you. But every year I am just as excited and they do give away a lot of valuable prices. For me this is a yearly tradition that kicks off the holiday season.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 26, 2021)

Three tickets, no wins, but worth a try next year.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2021)

I was very lucky and got Scoring Essentials. Those three libs have been on my wishlist for quite some time. I am already looking forward to exploring these gems.

It's really generous of them to do this!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 26, 2021)

mussnig said:


> I was very lucky and got Scoring Essentials. Those three libs have been on my wishlist for quite some time. I am already looking forward to exploring these gems.
> 
> It's really generous of them to do this!


wow, congratz! enjoy!


----------



## thereus (Nov 27, 2021)

Aperture is wonderful but I can't help but think they missed a trick not putting more mic positions in it. I'd love to have it rattling around the gallery...


----------



## MisteR (Nov 29, 2021)

How big is the The Stack installation (How many GBs)?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 29, 2021)

MisteR said:


> How big is the The Stack installation (How many GBs)?


7.5GB


----------



## MisteR (Nov 29, 2021)

easyrider said:


> 7.5GB


Thanks!


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Found this gem. Just what I was thinking of using it for, textures behind electronic



Sounds more like OA*C*E to me.


----------



## Mithnaur (Nov 30, 2021)

I had the pleasure last night to discover the stack!
Really big and huge sound ! Check your meters, it hits quickly in the red when you turn up the dynamics + expression + reverb 
A real pleasure to discover anyway. As said in another message, the amplitude of the sound really gives the impression to be on stage or to compose the soundtrack of Blade Runner 2049 with Hans Zimmer ! I don't remember hearing that on any other lib.
What I think is missing: more freedom, more presets!
When you play with such a sound you want to use the amp wall as you would use MiR Pro or Amplitube.
You want to be able to modify the synth and guitar presets, throw Massive, Arturia Collection, even Omnisphere in there or whatever.
I'm sure that modeling or IR won't give the same result as sampling. But as a compromise, it would be really great to have a little more control over the settings of the different sounds.
I'm well aware that it wouldn't be worth the same price, but I don't know, maybe a pro version would be great.
Anyway, there's already a lot of fun to be had! Bravo for the idea Spitfire !


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Yes. Now I have OAE, I think you're right. OAE seems much more focussed on the FX end of the spectrum, weird and unusual articulations, rather than proper "notes" like OACE seems to have. Oh well, one to get in the future as well, maybe. I think it's possible to recreate OACE using CSS and some FX processing, might resample CSS and make my own instrument in Falcon, put some granular stretch on it etc.


Unlike OA Chamber Evos, OAE sounds like Ólafur Arnalds buried alive in a coffin full of slightly detuned stringed instruments and a feral cat in Reykjavík trying to claw his way out before he freezes to death.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 30, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Unlike OA Chamber Evos, OAE sounds like Ólafur Arnalds buried alive in a coffin full of slightly detuned stringed instruments and a feral cat in Reykjavík trying to claw his way out before he freezes to death.


Well, when you put it that way, OAE is a must have.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 30, 2021)

Ah well! I tried and I tried and tried some more but resistance was futile. LCO Textures + British Drama Toolkit = Free Aperture The Stack. Will be composing my Bladerunner 2077 score shortly.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2021)

Can't decide between BBCSO Core + the AR1 expansions, or the SSO Pro Chamber Strings Edition upgrade....


----------



## ag75 (Nov 30, 2021)

Ahh this happens every year. I panic when I see the clock counting down on Spitfire's website and I give into the GAS!


----------



## StillLife (Nov 30, 2021)

I caved just before deadline. Got The Ton (OAE), The Black Weekend (NEO) and moonglades and Alex Epton, which qualified me for The Stack. 

Should be a pretty diverse bunch of sounds, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2021)

Went with the SSO Pro Chamber upgrade (with SCS Pro instead of SSS Pro, since I use SCS a lot more). I figured with BBCSO Core and the AR1 expansions collection, I can get those one at a time during the next 40% off sales. The SSO Pro upgrade was a single item over $350 to get Aperture Stack.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 1, 2021)

*Wow.* This thing has some _*Ooomph!!!*_ to it. Afrorack has some nice pulses, too! Perfect for dystopian and Blade Runner style scoring!


----------



## ag75 (Dec 1, 2021)

WHOA! This thing is a monster! I'm LOVING this new freebie! I can see this getting LOTS of use!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 1, 2021)

ag75 said:


> WHOA! This thing is a monster! I'm LOVING this new freebie! I can see this getting LOTS of use!


Yeah, it's a beast. I'm seriously impressed with this. My only real complaint is the same one I had with Aperture Orchestra last year. I wish there was an option to have the aperture control not affect the overall volume. As in, I would have liked to have the option, when opening up the aperture, to keep the levels the same, just have the timbre change. I can automate this by pulling down the expression as the aperture is opened, but that's just an extra step that shouldn't be needed.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 1, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yeah, it's a beast. I'm seriously impressed with this. My only real complaint is the same one I had with Aperture Orchestra last year. I wish there was an option to have the aperture control not affect the overall volume. As in, I would have liked to have the option, when opening up the aperture, to keep the levels the same, just have the timbre change. I can automate this by pulling down the expression as the aperture is opened, but that's just an extra step that shouldn't be needed.


Totally agree. This would be a great feature.


----------

